# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى الجمهورية التركية

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





هذا الموضوع احدى مواضيع حملة

رحلة حول العالم










الجمهورية التركية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

على بركة الله .. تبدأ رحلتنا الى


جمهورية تركيــــــــــــــا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
تأشيرة الدخول إلى " تركيا " ( الفيزا )





*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أحبتي الكرام ... محبي السفر إلى " تركيا "* 

*تكثُر دوما التساؤلات قبل كل موسم سياحي ...*

*عن طرق الحصول على التأشيرة ( الفيزا ) لغرض " السياحة "*

*لذا أقدم إليكم من خلال هذا الموضوع ... بعد الترجمة وإعادة صياغة بعض الجُمل ...*

*كل ما يتعلق بتأشيرة الدخول إلى تركيا ( الفيزا ) ...*

*كما ورد في الموقع الرسمي " لوزارة الخارجية التركية " التالي ...* 




*وتوضيح من يحق له الحصول عليها مباشرة من المنافذ الحدودية أو المطارات التركية عند الوصول*

*ومن يجب عليه مراجعة مقرات البعثات التركية الرسمية ( السفارات أو القنصليات ) لطلب التأشيرة*



*وبإسم الله نبدأ :* 


*الدول العربية ( حسب ترتيب ورودها في الموقع ) ....*



*الجزائر :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يجب مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة*



*البحرين :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : مكنهم الحصول على تأشيرات من النوع اللاصق عند بوابات الحدود التركية عند وصولهم.*


*جزر القمر :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*جيبوتي :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما في غضون 6 أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ أول دخول.*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*مصر :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*العراق :*



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*

*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : مضطرون للحصول على تأشيرات دخول من البعثات الدبلوماسية التركية في الخارج*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : سافر إلى تركيا مع الرحلات الجوية من بغداد واربيل والسليمانية أو عمان إلى مطار اتاتورك في اسطنبول أو مطار انطاليا ...*
*ويمكن الحصول على تأشيراتهم عند بوابات الحدود التركية عند وصولهم ...*
*شريطة أن يستوفي شروطا معينة. لمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الاتصال بأقرب التمثيل التركية.*


*الأردن :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : يجب عليهم الحصول على تأشيرة لدخول تركيا*

*ويمكنهم الحصول على تأشيرات دخول واحدة في الشهر عند بوابات الحدود التركية.*


*الكويت :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.* 

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يمكنهم الحصول على تأشيرات من النوع اللاصق عند بوابات الحدود التركية عند وصولهم.*


*لبنان :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*ليبيا :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما في غضون 6 أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ أول دخول.*


*موريتانيا :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*المغرب :*



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.*


*عمان :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*فلسطين :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم تصل إلى 30 يوما.*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*قطر :*



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : يجب الحصول على تأشيرات دخول من البعثات الدبلوماسية التركية*

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يمكن الحصول على تأشيرات من النوع اللاصق عند بوابات الحدود التركية عند وصولهم.*


*المملكة العربية السعودية :*



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم الى تركيا مع المقاصد السياحية تصل إلى 90 يوما في غضون 180 يوما ، ابتداء من تاريخ أول دخول.* 

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يمكن الحصول على تأشيرات من النوع اللاصق عند بوابات الحدود التركية عند وصولهم.*


*الصومال :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*السودان :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*


*سوريا :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما في غضون 6 أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ أول دخول.*


*تونس :*



*حاملى جوازات السفر العادية والرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.*


*الإمارات العربية المتحدة :*



*حاملى جوازات السفر الرسمية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم لمدة 90 يوما.* 

*حاملي جوازات السفر العادية : يمكن الحصول على تأشيرات من النوع اللاصق عند بوابات الحدود التركية عند وصولهم**.*


*اليمن :* 



*حاملى جوازات السفر الدبلوماسية : معفاة من التأشيرة لسفرهم تصل إلى 30 يوما.*

*حملة جوازات السفر العادية : يجب عليهم مراجعة البعثة التركية للحصول على التأشيرة .*




**




*معلومات إضافية هامّة :*

**ينبغي أن تكون جوازات السفر صالحة 90 يوما على الأقل لفترة أطول من تاريخ انتهاء صلاحية التأشيرة المطلوبة* 
*( أي أن صلاحية الجواز عند القدوم يجب أن لا تقل عن 6 أشهر )*

** يحق لحاملي جوزات سفر بعض الدول الحصول على التأشيرة ( لاصق )* *من المنافذ الحدودية أو من المطارات مباشرة عند الوصول* 

*( بالإضافة إلى إمكانية الحصول على التأشيرة من مقر البعثات التركية )*

** المعلومات الواردة أعلاه هي للسياح . إذا كنت قادماً للدراسة أو العمل في تركيا ...*

*يجب عليك الحصول على تأشيرة دخول مناسبة من البعثات الدبلوماسية التركية / القنصلية* 

** نظام التأشيرات لسائقي الشاحنات لبلد ما قد يختلف عن مجمل نظام التأشيرة لمواطني هذا البلد بالذات ...* 

*ولمزيد من المعلومات ، يرجى الاتصال بأقرب بعثة التركية*

** الأجانب الذين يقومون بتصوير فيلم وثائقي ، أو إجراء البحوث أو الحفريات الأثرية ...*

*ينبغي أن يحصلوا على إذن خاص من السلطات التركية مسبقا.* 

** إذا كان لديك تأشيرة دخول سارية المفعول ، لا تحتاج لتصريح الإقامة لمدة 90 يوما.*

** الأجانب الذين يريدون الإقامة أو العمل أو الدراسة في تركيا ...*

*يجب أن يسجلوا أنفسهم في أقرب قسم للشرطة المحلية عند وصولهم إلى تركيا ...*

*بغض النظر عن صلاحية تأشيرة دخولهم*

** وللمزيد من الإستفسارات أو لمعرفة الوثائق المطلوبة للحصول على التأشيرة ... يجب مراجعة البعثة التركية*



[/align]

----------


## anoucha

والله من زمان بدي روح على تركيا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][align=center] 





**




*معلومات عامة* 

طبعا معروف لنا ان لكل دولة طابعها الخاص من عدة نواحي , لذالك يجب ان تكون عندنا خلفية معينة عن اي دولة قبل السفر اليها , والنقاط التالية هي بمثابة نقاط توضيحية وقسم منها نصائح.
• العاصمة : انقرة
• اللغة الرسمية : تركية (لكن تستطيع ان تكلمهم بالانجليزية ايضا)
• العملة : ليرة تركية جديدة (وتستطيع ان تتعامل معهم بالدولار او اليورو)
• الديانة : اسلام ( 99% مسلمين واغلبهم من السنة ويوجد قسم علويين)
• المياه : مفضل ان لا تشرب من ماء الحنفية.
• الاسعار : ليست رخيصة بالذات في المناطق السياحية. احذر الاستغلال. (مثال: لتر بنزين عندهم ثمنه 7-8 ريال سعودي وهذا يدل على غلاء المعيشة)
• طبيعة الناس : مثل العرب بالضبط من ناحية الشكل الخارجي والديانة , مزاجهم حار وسريعي الغضب. يعني لو دخلت لجدال مع بائع حول سعر سلعة معينة قد يغضب عليك ويطردك.
• الطعام : شرقي ومألوف لنا كعرب.
• أسعار الفنادق : على سبيل المثال رحلة 4 أيام , في موسم السياحة قد تكلفك ما بين 500-900 دولار بينما في الفترات “الضعيفة” قد تكلفك ما بين 250-500 دولار. طبعا هنالك عوامل اخرى تأثر مثل تكلفة السفر بالطائرة (charter رخيص) ونسبة ربح وكيل السياحة. مفضل ان تراجع الوكيل المحلي لتأخذ فكرة أوضح لأنه الأسعار قد تختلف في كل دولة.
• الأسعار في مطار انطاليا : خيالية , علبة كوكا كولا صغيرة تكلف 40 ريال سعودي , وجبة ماكدونالدز تكلف 100 ريال.
• تأمين : مفضل ان تدفع عمولة تأمين عند وكيل السياحة قبل سفرك , حتى اذا مرضت في تركيا ونمت في المستشفى لا سمح الله لن تضطر ان تدفع 1400 ريال على كل ليلة.
[/align][/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*انطاليا* 

تعتبر انطاليا من اماكن السياحة المفضلة في تركيا ويصل اليها الكثير من السواح من جميع الدول المجاورة ولا سيما من اوروبا. تتميز انطاليا بجوها المريح , شمسها الدافئة , شلالات المياه , الطعام المتنوع والمميز , فعاليات سياحية مختلفة ساذكرها في تكملة الموضوع. يمتد خليج انطاليا على مساحة 200 كيلومتر وتتميز شواطئه بالجمال والروعة ويعتبر مرسى السفن في انطاليا الأجمل في تركيا وفي منطقة المرسى نجد الكثير من المطاعم , المقاهي والمتاجر. 

الفعاليات السياحية المعروفة في انطاليا :



*شلالات الدودان* 
موقع جميل جدا في النقطة التي تصب بها مياه نهر الدودان الحلوة في البحر. بجانب الشلال بنى الأتراك مؤخرا متنزه جميل ليطل على الشلال بشكل واضح. 
 

*مصانع جاكيتات الجلد*  
تشتهر تركيا بشكل عام وانطاليا بشكل خاص بأسعار جاكيتات الجلد الرخيصة. هنالك مصانع ومتاجر كثيرة بهذا الخصوص ويمكنك ان تشتري معطيف رخيص نسبيا.
 

*محمية كورشينيلو* 
محمية طبيعية تشتهر بشلالات الكورشينيلو الجميلة.  
 

*رحلة جيبات في جبال التورس* 
مسار 4 ساعات او اكثر , في جبال التورس , taurus , تشاهد الطبيعة من خلاله وتشاهد القرى الصغيرة والبسيطة المنتشرة في المنطقة والتي يعتاش سكانها على المواشي والزراعة.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*بودروم* 
مدينة بودروم تقع على ساحل البحر الأبيض المتوسط , في المنطقة الجنوبية الغربية من تركيا , مدينة صغيرة بها مرفأ جميل ومرتب , الفعاليات المتاحة في المدينة هي الإبحار , السباحة , الغوص , حمام تركي. تعتبر هذه المدينة ليبرالية وجميع المتاجر مفتوحة 24 ساعة.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

اسطنبول 
وهي أكبر مدينة في تركيا , تقع على مضيق البوسفور , يسكن بها ما يقارب 12 مليون نسمة , تشتهر كونها تقع على قارتين في نفس الوقت (اوروبا واسيا) حيث يوجد جسر يصل بين القسمين : 





تتميز اسطنبول بأنها مدينة عصرية وتاريخية في آن واحد كما انها تشتهر بالمواقع السياحية لا سيما المساجد حيث كان كل سلطان يمجّد عهده بتشييد المساجد وزخرفتها ومن اشهرها جامع السلطان احمد وهو من اضخم المساجد في تركيا واجملها , ويطلق عليه ايضا اسم الجامع الأزرق , له ست مآذن لاقى عليها السلطان احمد نقدا لأن المسجد الحرام يوجد له ست مآذن ولذالك قام بتكلف بناية المئذنة السابعة للمسجد الحرام حتى يحل هذه “المشكلة”. يقع المسجد بجوار متحف آيا صوفيا المشهور. 






 
بنظري , اسطنبول هي منطقة سياحية , بينما انطاليا وبودروم هي مناطق استجمامية. لمن يريد ان يتعرف على مواقع تركيا المشهورة والتاريخية فينصح بزيارة اسطنبول , بينما لو كنت تبحث عن الراحة والاستجمام والهدوء (والطعام الوفير واللذيذ) فمن المفضل ان تزور انطاليا او بودروم.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

روعة الطبيعه في تركيا 








تعتبر تركيا أو بلد الحضارات من أحد أقطار الشرق الأوسط الجميلة الأكثر جلبا للسياح من مختلف 

الجنسيات وذلك لما تتميز به من تنوع طبيعي وجغرافي وحضاري بالإضافة على تاريخها الكبير والمآثر

الفريدة من نوعها التي تأثث فضاءاتها.
















روعة الطبيعه في تركيا 



وتمتاز تركيا بكونها تقع في كل من قارتي أوروبا وآسيا، بحيث يقع ما يقرب من 3% من مساحة البلاد 

في أقصى الطرف الشرقي من جنوبي أوروبا، ويطلق عليه اسم تراقيا وتقع مدينة اسطنبول أكبر المدن

التركية في هذا الاقليم أما الجزء المتبقي من مساحة تركيا من جهة الشرق فإنه يغطي مساحة واسعة 

من شبه جزيرة جبلية يطلق عليها اسم الاناضول أو آسيا الصغرى، كما تحد تركيا كل من بلغاريا من 

جهة الشمال الغربي واليونان من جهة الغرب وأرمينيا وأذربيجان وجورجيا وإيران من جهة الشرق 

والعراق وسوريا من جهة الجنوب ويقع البحر الاسود من جهة الشمال من تركيا، عاصمتها انقرا واهم 

المدن فيها اسطنبول وازمير وانطاكية.






وتتوفر تركيا على شبكة طرقية قوية تربط بين جميع المدن وأقل من 2% فقط من جملة السكان في 

تركيا يملكون سيارات خاصة حيث أن الغالبية يتنقلون بواسطة حافلات نقل الركاب والقطارات أو 

سيارات الاجرة، كما تربط شبكة الخطوط الحديدية بين المدن التركية وتمتد خطوط شركة الطيران التي

تملكها الحكومة لتغطي العديد من المدن التركية والاوربية والشرق الاوسط وتصدر في تركيا أكثر من 

1000 صحيفة يومية وتمتلك معظم الاسر التركية أجهزة المذياع ويبلغ متوسط امتلاك الاسر التركية 

لاجهزة التلفاز نحو جهاز واحد لكل عشرة أشخاص. 







وتتنوع السياحة في تركيا، فبجانب السياحة الطبيعية والحضارية والمنتجعات السياحية العصرية، هناك 

سياحة الآثار الإغريقية والرومانية القديمة، وهناك الآثار الإسلامية التي تميز بها المعمار التركي 

القديم نسبيا، ولكنه يعتبر من المزارات السياحية لأنها تمثل مجد العصر التركي الذي لم يمض على 

مجده أكثر من قرن ونصف من الزمان. ففيها المساجد العظيمة وفيها الجسور والمتاحف والرسومات 

والتماثيل والقصور التي تعتبر مفخرة لتركيا وسحراً للسائحين. 



هناك قول يتردد في تركيا، ويؤمن به كل من زار الينابيع في تركيا، وهي أن السياحة إلى تركيا بدون 

المرور على أحد ينابيعها الساخنة والمعدنية سياحة ناقصة، لذا فإن أغلب برامج السياحة التركية 

تشمل من ضمن برامجها زيارة ولو لساعات لإحدى حماماتها الطبيعية الساخنة، والتي تنتشر بكثرة في 

أرجاء تركيا، فهي موجودة في كل مقاطعة تركية، وفي كل ركن من أركان البلد، بل إنها كانت العامل 

الأساسي في انتعاش صناعة السياحة سابقا في تركيا،












وقامت حول هذه الحمامات والينابيع فنادق سياحية منوعة وعديدة، ولكل من هذه الحمامات مميزات 

خاصة، وخصائص طبيعية فدرجة حرارة الماء من الينابيع ثابتة على 36 درجة مئوية، وتحتوي على 

العديد من الأملاح والمعادن مثل البيكربونات والكلسيوم والمغنيسيوم، وفي هذه الينابيع تعيش أسماك

صغيرة جدا ولا يزيد طول الكبيرة منها على 10 سم، ولهذه الأسماك فائدة كبيرة لمن يشكو من 

الأمراض الجلدية فهي تتغذى على ما تجد عالقا بجلد الإنسان، وتصل بصغرها وصغر أسنانها إلى 

الأجزاء الدقيقة من الزوائد والداخل في طبقات الجلد الإنساني. 

إن تكلفة زيارة هذه الينابيع ليست بالباهضة، بل إن الكثير من برامج السياحة تقدمه ضمن برامجها 

التي تقدمها للسياحة الجماعية، وتكون ضمن التكلفة الإجمالية. 







[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
رحلة في اسطنبول


تعتبر اسطنبول من اهم واكبر المدن في العالم
واسطنبول هي المدينة الوحيدة في العالم التي انشئت بين قارتين 
اسيا واوربا ، واسطنبول تنقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام 
القسم الاول : شبة الجزيرة التاريخية التي تقع في الضفه الاوربية
القسم الثاني : المدينة الجديدةالتي تقع في شمال القرن الذهبي 
القسم الثالث : الضفة الاسيوية 
والضفه الاوربية تكثر فيها المراكز التجارية والمتاجر الضخمه .
اما الاسيوية فاكثر مافيها الوحدات السكنية والمباني.
ومدينة اسطنبول هي الفارقة بين قارة اوربا واسيا
وهي ايضا رابطة بين البحر الاسود وبحر مرمرة
ان مدينة اسطنبول حوصرت من قبل العرب 8 مرات
بين عامي 666م و 779م
بدأ العثمانيون بحصار المدينة في أواخر القرن الرابع عشر وبعد المحاولة الفاشلة
لبيازيد الاول في سنة 1390 والمراد الثاني في سنة 1422 لفتح المدينة قيد الله فتحها على يد 
السلطان محمد الفاتح في سنة 1453 وسميت المدينة بعد ذلك باسطنبول 
وبعد الفتح اصبح اسطنبول عاصمة ثالثة للدوله العثمانية بعد بورصه العاصمة الاولى وأديرنه العاصمه الثانية
قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام
"لتفتحن القسطنطنية فلنعم الامير اميرها ولنعم الجيش ذلك الجيش"

















[/align]

----------


## anoucha

مشكووووووووووووور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] أحلام تركية[/align]
[align=center]

مقال يستحق ان تمر عليه


 
*أربع من المآذن الست لجامع السلطان أحمد, وقباب متدرجات متداخلات, تهجع تحتها المقرنصات, وحزام من اللون الأخضر, نماذج ارتبطت بالعمارة العثمانية وانتشرت مع ازدهار الإمبراطورية. كان مهندس الجامع الذي أقامه السلطان أحمد هو الفنان الصداف محمد أغا.....* 
 
*سجادة خضراء تتخللها خطوط ونقوش صنعتها أيادي الأقدار والتاريخ والبشر. وقباب نحاسية تضيء هامات مساجدها مثل صلوات مؤمنة تتصاعد نحو السحب. تلك تركيا التي رحنا نراها من نوافذ الطائرة قبل أن تتأهب للهبوط. فماذا عن ملامح الصورة من الأرض في هذا البلد الكبير الذي قصدناه وهو يتم ثمانين عاماً من عمر جمهوريته?!*



*إحدى بوابات قصر طولمه بهغجه الذي بناه السلطان عبد المجيد عام 1835 ميلادية, وهو من تصميم المعماريين حاجي أمين والأسطى سركيس باليان ولتأثره بالعمارة الأوربية نراه يجمع مزيجًا من الأسلوبين الباروكي والإمبراطوري* 

صباح يوم وصولنا إلى العاصمة التركية أنقرة استقبلنا عنوان صحفي بارز (كبيرة يا تركيا..)! لم يكن العنوان الموجز والملغز تعليقا على قبول دخول البلاد للاتحاد الأوربي, أو سداد الديون التركية المستحقة التي تخطت مائتي مليار من الدولارات الأمريكية, أو انخفاض نسبة البطالة, أو انتعاش العملة الوطنية, وإنما تركيا كبيرة لأن مطربتها الشابة سِرتاب إرنر فازت بأغنيتها (بكل ما في وسعي) بالمركز الأول في مسابقة أوربية لأول مرة منذ بدء المشاركات التركية قبل 28 عامًا!



*العمارة العثمانية, جزر من الفن, محمولة فوق بساط نسيجُه مياه البوسفور وتاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية* 

قال لي شاب يدندن باللحن الشهير إن سرتاب اليوم هي معشوقة الجماهير في تركيا بعد فوزها, وكانت قبل ذلك أصدرت خمسة ألبومات غنائية, واليوم تحولت الأذن التركية إلى سماع الكلمات التي تشدو بها سرتاب باللغتين التركية والإنجليزية وتصاحبها على المسرح في الأداء راقصات أوربيات بأزياء وحركات مزجت الشرق والغرب معًا. وكأن فوز الأغنية التركية يأتي عبر عولمتها أو (أوربتها), تقول الكلمات: أشعر بك وأنت تنطلق عبر درب مختلف/ لتصل إلى الساحل البعيد/ تفصح عن حبك لي بعينيك/ اللتين تستديران لتحملقا في السماوات الخاوية/ اعتقدت أن الأمر انتهى/ وأننا عبرنا ذلك كله/ .. ولكنني بكل ما في وسعي/ سأحاول أن أجعلك تحبني ثانية/ بكل ما في وسعي/ سأمنحك الحب كله/ وبكل ما في وسعي/ سأبكي/ وأموت/ حتى تصبح ملكي ثانية. وتكاد هذه الأغنية أن تمثل (الطريقة التركية في الحياة), إنها تريد أن تحقق مآربها بأي طريقة, وعلى الأجيال الجديدة أن تعي الدرس جيدًا, تلك الأجيال التي تواصل في الشوارع غناءها للحياة, حالمة بغدٍ أفضل, رغم كل شيء.
يتحايل الأتراك على المعايش صباحًا بإفطار بسيط يصل إلى تناول قطعة واحدة ساخنة وشهية مما يعرضه باعة السميط في شوارع البلاد. سميط بالسمسم وآخر بالجبن, وثالث من دونهما.. يتفنن الصانعون في إعداده مثلما يتفنن الباعة في عرضه. وبيع السميط مهنة من عمر الإمبراطورية (رأيت صورة توثيقية لبائع السميط أمام جسر جالطا قبل مائة عام أو أكثر). مع رشفات الشاي الساخن, في كأس زجاجية صغيرة تكتمل الوجبة الصباحية التي لا يزيد ثمنها على ربع مليون ليرة.
لا تغرنك الملايين, الليرة التركية ـ على الرغم من انتعاشها أمام العملات العالمية خلال الشهور الأخيرة ـ لا تزال مريضة بانهيارها قبل عامين أمام الدولار الأمريكي حين فقدت نصف قيمتها بين ليلة وضحاها, وبات الدولار اليوم يوازي مليونا وأربعمائة ألف ليرة, بما يجعل من زائر البلاد مليونيرا لحظة دخوله: فاستئجار عربة الحقائب في المطار قيمته نحو المليوني ليرة, وسيارة الأجرة التي تقل المسافر من المطار إلى الفندق بخمسين مليونا, وثمن الشاورما التركية ثلاثة ملايين, أما وجبة الإسكندر الأكثر شعبية (وهي رقاقات من الخبز واللحم المقدد مضاف إليهما الزبد) فيتفاوت ثمنها حسب المطاعم التي تقدمها, وهي قد تصل إلى 15 مليون ليرة ... فقط.



ربما يقضي الأتراك نهارهم خارج البيوت




*تتكاثر ناطحات السحاب يوما بعد يوم في إستانبول, لكن الحكومة حريصة على صيانة بيوتها القديمة, وتحريم هدم أو تغيير لأي بناء عمره أكثر من نصف قرن* 

, فلا يعودون إليها إلا في المساء. يمضون الوقت بين الدراسة والعمل والتنزه وتناول الغداء, حيث تنتشر المطاعم النظيفة في كل شارع, فترى أسرة هنا, وأصدقاء هناك. ذات غداء اجتمعت إلى جوارنا ثماني سيدات أصغرهن فوق الستين, بأزياء لم تعد تميز النساء اليوم هنا. كن يتناولن وجبة يتذكرن خلالها أحلام أيام الشباب; شبابهن وشباب جمهورية أصبحت مثلهن على المعاش, وقد بلغت اليوم 80 عامًا.
*بستان الأشجار الحجرية*

في أنقرة; عاصمة الجمهورية, يسْبقنا المطر حينا, وحينا نسبقه. المثل الشائع هنا: لا تأمن إلى طقس أنقرة, فستلتقي المطر بموعد أو سواه. وربما لذلك تمتلئ الأرصفة بماسحي الأحذية من أثره. لن يشغلك عن ماء السماء سوى النظر إلى أبناء هذه المدينة الهادئة والنظيفة, الذين يجدُّون في السعي لمقار أعمالهم, وكأن إيقاعات المطر دقات ساعة قائلة لهم إن الحياة دقائق وثوان, فإذا بهم خطوات مسرعة ودقيقة, بثياب بسيطة وأجساد رشيقة, تبدأ رحلة النهار مبكرًا, ولا تنتهي إلا في الليل حين تأوي إلى مضاجعها الأحلام والأوهام معًا, في انتظار رياح التغيير مع شمس اليوم الجديد.
مع هذه الحركة الدءوبة في أنقرة تبحث عن الثابت فلا تجد غير الأشجار الحجرية, أعني مجموعة هائلة من التماثيل, أغلبها نصب تذكارية لمؤسس الجمهورية, فهو موجود في كل بقعة من أنقرة, صورته ووجهه وتمثاله وكلماته, وبصمته واضحة من بيته حتى ضريحه, ومن متاحف أنقرة حتى مدارسها. فالمدينة هي بستان أتاتورك التي توجها عاصمة للجمهورية في 1923 نتيجة للدور الكبير الذي لعبته في حرب التحرير.



*استانبول: كتاب مفتوح للحضارات, وقرب القصور التركية تجد ثلثي مسلة مصرية منتصبة أعلى قاعدة يونانية* 

في حي أولوس العتيق يستوقفك (نصب الجمهورية), يتوسطه مؤسسها مصطفى كمال راكبا جواده, فيما الجنود حوله يحتفلون بالنصر, وفوق أيديهم تحلق طيور السلام (الحقيقية) في سماء البلاد, ثم ترى بعض هؤلاء الجنود وفئات من الشعب في نصب آخر بحديقة جوفان في ميدان الكيزلاي. ثم الزعيم وعماله أمام بنك ثالث في حي السفارات بشارع يحمل اسمه; أتاتورك بوليفار! وليست تماثيله وحدها هي التي تملأ الساحات والحدائق, فالمدينة التي تعد عاصمة الموسيقى التركية الكلاسيكية, وحاضنة الأوبرا ومركز الباليه والرقص الحديث وبيت المسرح ومعارض الفن تحتفي بنجوم ثقافتها المعاصرة, وتضع تماثيلهم ـ نساء ورجالا ـ في الميادين العامة أيضا.



*أنقرة: بستان للأشجار الحجرية, فالتماثيل في كل بقعة تحمل صورته ووجهه وكلماته, وبصمته واضحة من بيته حتى ضريحه, وصولا إلى مدارسها. وهو هنا يمتطي جواده خارج المتحف الإثنوجرافي لكن الحجر في استانبول له شأن آخر.........* 

ما بقي من ذكرى أيام وسنوات الجمهورية الأولى ستراه موزعًا بين مكانين; شتان بينهما! فهناك صور وأدوات تضمها المتاحف مثل متحف حرب التحرير. وحين تجلس إلى تلك المقاعد الخشبية الصغيرة به, كأنها مقاعد مدرسة الحرية, تستعيد أيام أتاتورك الأولى في الصعود إلى سدة الحكم على أنقاض دولة بني عثمان, مستعينا برفاق الجيش, الذين بقي ورثتهم يقبضون على مقاليد الأمور في البلاد. ويطل متحف حرب التحرير الذي يطل على ميدان أولوس, ويعد أول برلمان في عهد الجمهورية حيث جلست زمرة الجيش تخطط للمستقبل. أما المكان الثاني فترى من هذه التذكارات ما يزين بعض المتاجر. التاريخ هنا لا يعني سوى ديكور أنيق وطريف وغريب, وإن كانت به بعض الحميمية أيضًا! لقد نقل السوق إلى زائره إحساس العيش بين ردهات ذلك العصر البعيد القريب: مجلات وصور ولوحات قديمة, وأدوات موسيقية كلاسيكية, وآلة عرض سينمائي, وملصقات أفلام, وكرسي طبيب أسنان, ولعب, وهواتف, وطابعات, ونياشين, حتى أن هناك قاطرة حقيقية داخل المتجر الذي يبيع ملابس رياضية وأحذية أطفال!

في أنقرة عدد هائل من متاحف (الجمهورية): متحف الرسم والهيكل (والهيكل تعني النحت بالتركية) الذي يضم آيات الفن المعاصر. ومتحف الجمهورية, وهو غير بعيد من متحف حرب التحرير ويشغل مبنى البرلمان الثاني وبه توثيق لسجلات الحرب وما بعدها (ستدهشك خارجه السلاسل الضخمة وكرات الصلب التي تفصل بين المبنى والشارع, بين أهل البرلمان, وأهل البلاد). ثم بيت أتاتورك ونصب ضريحه ومتحف شاعر الثورة التركية الذي كتب نشيد البلاد الوطني محمد عاكف أرسوي, وكثير من المتاحف التي تسهب في الحديث عن منجزات الجمهورية. وأطرف ما مر بنا في رحلة متاحف أنقرة, مسألة العثور على متحف لعب الأطفال. ظننا الوصول إليه سهلا فبدا كأنه غاية لا تدرك! لم يعرف مكانه أحد ممن عاشوا في المدينة عمرهم, حتى أن سائق التاكسي الوحيد الذي ادعى معرفته قادنا إلى متجر ضخم متعدد الطوابق لبيع الألعاب! تقودنا المصادفة للسؤال في الجامعة التركية عنه, لنكتشف أنه حبيس غرفتين في كلية الحقوق, وأن زيارته يجب أن تكون بموعد, وأن تصويره ممنوع! وخرج دليلنا إليه فرحًا به لأنه أصبح الوحيد في أنقرة العالم بمكانه!



*في ميدان تكسيم الراقي في استانبول وعلى رأس شارع الاستقلال يذكرك نصب أتاتورك ورفاقه بأيام الجمهورية الأولى قبل ثمانين عامًا* 

لكن قلعة أنقرة هي الموقع الذي لا تخطئه العين, من أعلى نقطة, وقد شهدت القلعة إضافات تاريخية من الرومان فالبيزنطيين وبعدهما السلاجقة. وشيدت أنقرة ذاتها ـ على عكس الفكرة التي تشي بحداثتها ـ في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد, حين عرفت آنذاك باسم أنسيرا Ancyra , وتعاقبت عليها سيطرة الرومان فالبيزنطيين, حتى فتحها السلاجقة في العام 1073 بعد ولوجهم الأناضول قبل ذلك بعامين, ولتصبح المدينة المرتفعة (850 مترا) موقعًا مهمًا للنقل الحربي, وتتخذ في العهود العثمانية أحد أهم مراكز القوافل في حركة التجارة بين الشرق والغرب, بفضل موقعها الذي يتوسط الأناضول. وكان العنصر السلتي أول من اتخذها عاصمة في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. والإضافة العصرية لقلعة المدينة هي تلك البيوت العتيقة جوار جدرانها العملاقة, والتي تحول بعضها إلى مطاعم سياحية تقدم الوجبات المحلية.

في واحد من الطرق الصاعدة, والمنهكة, باتجاه القلعة تجلس سيدة ـ في أحد الأماكن الملحقة بمطعم صغير ـ تحضر مع ابنها عجين (المانطي) وهو زهرات من العجين في داخلها اللحم المفروم. واللحم قاسم مشترك على المائدة التركية. نغادر المكان بعد حديث قصير مع صاحب المطعم الذي ينتظر زبائنه وقد حول زاوية من المكان إلى مقهى ومتجر للعاديات, ونمضي محاذين جدران القلعة فنرى عائلة تركية حولت المكان إلى مطعم مفتوح للمشويات, يقدمون لنا مع همهمات تشبه لغة أبجديتها الابتسامات قطعا من الدجاج, وحين يأخذ الأطفال وضعية التصوير! تحيط بالقلعة سجاجيد الطبيعة الخضراء والمزهرة, حيث تجسد أنقرة حلم تركيا في الحفاظ على مدنها خضراء (المطر المفاجئ يغسلها حتى في الصيف). وهي الخضرة التي ترى الحدائق العامة والغابات شاهدة عليها.



*على مدار النهار يتحول الشارع التركي إلى ديوان موظفين غير رسميين: ماسحو أحذية, بائعو سميط, مروجو صحف, صانعو عصير طازج, باعة أوراق اليانصيب ومنادون على كيزان الذرة المشوية والمسلوقة في الماء المغلي, حاملو باقات الورد, وقارئات الكف والفنجان......* 

*الشارع ديوان الموظفين*

على مدار النهار يتحول الشارع التركي إلى ديوان موظفين غير رسميين, وبدلا من التسول الذي تراه في مدن كثيرة, وتجرمه هنا القوانين الصارمة, يبحث المعوزون عن مهن تقليدية وأخرى لم تخطر ببال أحد: باعة أوراق اليانصيب الذي يمثل أحيانا طوق نجاة لأسرة معدمة, بائعو السميط الذين يملأون الشارع, مروجو الصحف, صانع العصير الطازج, والمنادي على كيزان الذرة المشوية والمسلوقة في الماء المغلي, حاملو باقات الورد, ماسحو الأحذية, قارئات الكف والفنجان, منادون على البوظة, عازفون, ومصورون, ومتفرجون أيضا. كما تكاد المرأة التركية تقتسم كل المهن ـ دون استثناء ـ مع الرجل. ورغم عدم انتشار الحجاب فإن مرتدياته يعملن بحرية أيضا. وقد أجرت إحدى أكثر مؤسسات قياس الرأي المهمة في تركيا ـ (طارهان إردم) ـ استطلاعًا للرأي وجدت من نتيجته أن 75 بالمائة من المشاركين يرون أن تحريم غطاء الرأس يجب ألا يستمر, كما يعتقد 56% منهم أن من حق المسئولات في الدولة ارتداء الحجاب عند المشاركة في المناسبات الرسمية (مقابل 44% يرون عكس ذلك). وطبقا لقانون الملبس في تركيا لا يسمح للنساء في مكاتب الدولة ـ ومنها الجامعات ـ بارتداء الحجاب, بينما تظل حريتهن مكفولة في ارتدائه في حياتهن الخاصة. ورغم الأغلبية الساحقة المسلمة في تركيا ينظر للعمامة والحجاب كرمزين للإسلام السياسي. بينما عرَّف غالبية المشاركين في الاستطلاع الذي نشرت نتائجه خلال زيارتنا للعاصمة التركية بأن الحجاب مجرد غطاء للرأس وهو جزء من الدين الإسلامي. الكل يمضي في طريقه لا يكاد يعبأ بأحد. يعبرون عن وجوه الحياة التركية: نظام, ونظافة, وهدوء, وطقس بديع, لكنها نار في الأسعار مقارنة بدخول أهلها, ولا يطفئ هذا الحريق إلا شغف الأتراك بالبهجة, تلك البهجة التي تجعلهم يحبون الموسيقى ويشغفون بالرقص ويتيمون بكرة القدم.
وإذا كانت أفراحهم الكروية الأوربية قد بدأت قبل عامين عندما فاز نادي جالطا سراي بالكأس الأوربية, فإن نشوتهم العالمية اكتملت عندما حجزوا المركز الثالث لفريقهم الوطني في مسابقة كأس العالم لكرة القدم التي أقيمت السنة الماضية. وبات لدى الفرق التركية ذلك الشغف الأوربي بالمنافسة والفوز. شاهدنا المباراة الحاسمة في الدوري مع مئات الموزعين على المقاهي تتويجا للشعبية التي يحظى بها هذا الفن, وخرجت الجماهير كلها في أنقرة تحمل لافتات بشكيطاش وأعلامه, أما الصحف في اليوم التالي فكتبت إحداها: بطل 100 في المائة! والمائة الأولى إشارة لمستوى الفريق الذي فاز بالمباراة والدوري قبل نهايته بأسبوع على منافسه جالطا سراي, أما المائة الثانية فهي تورية لعمر الاستاد الرياضي للفريق الذي بلغ قرنا من الزمان هذا العام, واستطعنا تصويره من إحدى ناطحات السحاب التي تتكاثر يوما بعد يوم في إستانبول. وامتلأت الشوارع قبل المباراة وبعدها بباعة التذكارات: قبعات وأعلام, كرات ومراوح, أوشحة وملصقات, بالونات وكئوس, حتى في المكتبات ظهرت كتب ملونة وفخيمة تسرد تاريخ النادي المئوي ومنافسه (تحسبا لفوز جالطا سراي), وعلى نادي (فنار بخشه) الثالث في المنافسة أن ينتظر عامًا آخر ليحظى بنصيب في الكعكة أو لا يدركه.



*الصحافة التركية: الغناء والكرة وأشياء أخرى.. سرتاب إرنر تشدو مانحة الحب كله, ونادي بشكتاش يغرد بكأس البطولة* 

*أوراق صحفية*

لكن هم الصحافة التركية الأكبر ليس الفن وكرة القدم وحسب, إذ يشتعل الجدل يوميا في أكثر من موضوع حول علاقة الجيش بالحكومة, وتمتلئ الصفحات بآراء عن علاقة تركيا بالجيران, وتفرد زوايا الصحف للتعليق على زيارات دولية إلى تركيا وخارجها, وكانت كلمة وزير الخارجية عبد الله كول أمام أعضاء القمة في منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي صريحة في تعبيرها عن سعي الدولة التركية الإسلامية العلمانية إلى تبني خطاب زعامة الشرق في مواجهة الغرب: (على الأقطار الإسلامية أن تتبنى رؤية جديدة .. رؤية أساسها الحكم الصالح, والشفافية, والمسئولية التي تمنح الحقوق والحريات الأساسية ومنها المساواة بين الجنسين. فلا يوجد مكان للبلاغة الخاوية والشعارات الخادعة). وطالب كول بأن تصلح الأقطار الإسلامية من إداراتها لتقابل الاحتياجات المعاصرة: (علينا أن نعيد أولا ترتيب بيتنا من الداخل, .. وأن ندعم طموحنا الرامي إلى الحرية والسلام والرخاء والديمقراطية).




استانبول: مدينة قلبها وعقلها تفرقا بين قارتين, ولا يربط طرفي الجسد سوى خاصرة مياه البوسفور وأيدي الجسور 

في شارع الصحافة التركية يحدثنا حسن طهراوي أحد المراسلين النشطين الذي يقيم في أنقرة منذ نحو عشرين عامًا عن حيز الحرية في الصحف التركية: (يجب الإقرار بوجود هذا الهامش الذي تعمل من خلاله الصحف وباقي وسائل الإعلام التركية, مع ملاحظة تسجيل زيادة كبيرة في عدد الصحف والمجلات ومحطات التلفزة في السنوات العشر الأخيرة, وتصدر كلها بالطبع باللغة التركية باستثناء Turkish Daily News اليومية الإنجليزية الوحيدة. وعلى الرغم من هذه الوفرة فإنها تبقى أسيرة الشأن الداخلي أكثر من الاهتمام بما يدور في العالم).

ويؤكد طهراوي ملاحظتنا حول الاهتمام بالصورة الملونة كبيرة الحجم على حساب الخبر المطول, والسرد المسترسل, واعتماد العناوين اللافتة, استجابة لمطالب القارئ العادي الذي يعير اهتمامًا أكبر للأخبار غير السياسية. ومن الصحف التركية اليومية (حريات) و(ستار) و(ملليت) و(صباح) و(أكشم) و(راديكال), و(جمهوريات) و(بوسته). ويبلغ عدد صفحات جريدة (حريات) الأكثر انتشارا في تركيا 40 صفحة, إضافة لملاحق نهاية الأسبوع, وتتحكم في قطاع الإعلام شركات كبرى منها (دوجان ميديا) التي تصدر أكثر من عشر جرائد ومجلات فضلا عن محطات التلفزة, وهي صفات تشترك فيها الصحف ذات التوجه العلماني, أما الصحف الأخرى التي يمكن وصفها بالاتجاه الإسلامي مثل (زمان) و(يني شفق) و(مللي غرنة), فتفرد مساحات أوسع من صفحاتها للقضايا السياسية والدينية والفكرية.

هذا الهامش المتاح من الحرية يسمح بتباين الآراء المنشورة. ففي (راديكال) يكتب مراد ياتكن عن النتائج الإيجابية لاجتماع رئيس الوزراء رجب طيب أردوغان برئيس الأركان حلمي أوزكوك بعد أن منح المجلس العسكري الضوء الأخضر للحكومة في عدة خطوات من شأنها البدء في دخول تركيا للاتحاد الأوربي. لكن (حريات) تشير إلى رغبة الجيش ـ التي أبداها فيما وراء ستار اللقاء ـ في إبقاء بعض هذه الخطوات في حدها الأدنى. وكانت الإشارة إلى السماح ببث تليفزيوني للأكراد وعزم الجيش على أن يبقى البث في ظل التليفزيون الحكومي (TRT).

وتنتقد (يني شفق) خدعة الصفقة الإسرائيلية لتحديث F- 4 بالأسطول الجوي التركي, وكيف تدفع تركيا خمسين مليون دولار سنويا لقطع الغيار وحدها ضمن مشروع قيمته الإجمالية 700 مليون دولار, وذلك بسبب الزيادة المستمرة في السعر التي تفرضها الشركة الإسرائيلية المنتجة. أما أطرف الانتقادات المنشورة فكانت لجريدة (ملليت) التي نشرت خبرا عن تأخير عَمْدي لطائرة حتى يلحق بها عبد 
الله ابن كمال أونكتان وزير المالية التركي!



*التشكيلية قدرية جودنلر ابنة كوتاهيه بلد الخزف, تنقل للحجر مشاعرها فينطق أو يكاد* 

نصعد قرب ميدان كيزلاي بالعاصمة التركية إلى إحدى شركات الإعلام التي تمتلك وكالة أنباء (جهان). وهناك يعرب لنا طاهر قرنفيل ممثل الوكالة في أنقرة ـ والذي عمل سنوات مديرا لشئونها الخارجية ـ عن رغبته في فتح علاقات نشطة مع الساحة العربية (التي تتخوف من التعامل مع جهان بسبب انتمائها للتيار الديني المحافظ) وتؤجر (جهان) الأستوديو الخاص بها لتسجيل ومونتاج بعض الرسائل التليفزيونية التي يبثها مراسلو محطات التليفزيون العربية, والذين يزدادون يومًا بعد يوم.
وتبث عبر (جهان) قناة تليفزيونية مستقلة هي (s.t.v) كما تصدر المؤسسة الأم صحيفة (زمان) يومية في عشرين صفحة, (الثالثة بعد حريات, وبوسطه), ويحدثنا بها آيدين هاسكابيبشي المسئول عن الشئون الدولية: (اهتمامنا الأكبر هنا بالعائلة المحافظة, لسنا متزمتين ولكننا ملتزمون, وربما تلاحظ ذلك فيما نصدره من ملاحق ومجلات أسبوعية وشهرية ـ مثل (أكسيون) و(بايلار) ـ وهي التي تكرس صفحاتها للدعوة للأخلاق الحميدة ومعالجة مشكلات الأسرة. ونمنح مشتركي الجريدة كتابا شهريا, قد يكون تفسيرا في إحدى قضايا الدين, لكننا خصصنا أحدثه للحوار بين الحضارات, ففي تركيا يبرز الهم المشترك بين الشرق والغرب).



*وجهان لعملة واحدة اسمها تركيا, بين تناول شطائر الوجبات السريعة عنوان العولمة, أو الاجتماع حول الشاي التركي في البساتين ميراث التقاليد* 

وفي حين تدفع (زمان) لكتاب الأعمدة فيها مبلغا بين ألف وثلاثة آلاف دولار شهريا ويبلغ عددهم نحو 30 كاتبا, فإن الصحف الأخرى التي تربح أكثر تدفع مبالغ أفضل, وتهدي مشتركيها بدلا من الكتب موسوعات متخصصة أدبية وفنية وسواهما.
ولا يتوقف النشاط الثقافي والفني في العاصمة التركية, فالمعارض التشكيلية التي ترعاها البلديات, ومؤسسات الدولة, وهيئاتها, تستضيفها أيضا القطاعات الخاصة. في قاعة عرض مملوكة لأحد البنوك التقيت الفنانة التشكيلية قدرية جودنلر القادمة من كوتاهيه, وهي رسامة وخزافة ورثت سنوات الخبرة من مسقط رأسها, وامرأة تنقل للحجر مشاعرها فينطق أو يكاد. في أعمالها ذلك الحس الأنثوي بكيان المرأة المتفرد. قالت لي (المولودة في 1945) إن هبة الله للمرأة قدر يشرفها, لأنها مانحة للحياة ودرب للخلود. تتراوح قيمة أعمال قدرية بين الخمسين مليون والمليار ليرة تركية! وتفخر أن معلمها هو الفنان العراقي أحمد النجفي. تضيف لنا إنها تهدي معرضها لروح ابنة أختها (إن رحم القدر فستمنح أمها حياة أخرى). تتحدث عن فنها مثلما تتحدث عن ذاتها, فالمرأة الفنانة سكبت عاطفتها في تلك التماثيل التي جاءت بها من أقصى الجنوب, لكنها تحمل معاني إنسانية للعالم كله. أو هكذا تحلم!

ودعنا أنقرة في مطعم أتاكولا, ذلك المركز التجاري الذي يعد إحدى السمات العصرية الكثيرة للمدينة. في شرفته المطلة على المدينة على ارتفاع 125 مترًا نلتقط الصور إلا من الركن المطل على قصر الرئيس! وفي الداخل يدور المطعم ببطء بينما نستعرض اللوحات الجانبية على جداره الثابت لمشاهد من دول أوربية, وتركيا بينها. إنه الحلم الذي بدأ منذ 80 عامًا ويريد الأتراك أن يستيقظوا ليجدوه متحققا, وأن يروا أنفسهم وقد عبروا بوابة الاتحاد الأوربي. فهل يعرفون كلمة السر لعبور هذه البوابة? 



*استانبول.. حلم الفاتح*




*رغم عدم انتشار الحجاب فإن مرتدياته يعملن بحرية أيضا, وطبقا لقانون الملبس في تركيا لا يسمح للنساء في مكاتب الدولة ـ ومنها الجامعات ـ بارتداء الحجاب, بينما تظل حريتهن مكفولة في ارتدائه في حياتهن الخاصة* 

بعد 550 عامًا بالتمام والكمال من دخولها على يد محمد الفاتح استقبلتنا المدينة وهي تستعيد ذكراه بفرح واعتزاز. شاهدنا على المباني التاريخية والحافلات التي تجوب المدينة لافتات (الغازي) وصورته ورقم 550 بارزا في غبطة التاريخ بما صنع الأسلاف. بينما تنشر الصحف برامج الاحتفال بأكبر انتصارات الشرق على الغرب وأبهاها! صحيح أن أيام الاحتفالات تبدأ في التاسع والعشرين من مايو كل عام, لكنها هذه السنة لا تكاد تنتهي. فمنذ خمسة قرون وخمسة عقود تحولت القسطنطينية عاصمة الروم إلى مدينة الإسلام, استانبول, وعاصمة الإمبراطورية العثمانية التي امتدت حدودها بعد ذلك بسنوات من حدود باكو شرقا إلى تلمسان وما بعدها غربا, ومن مدن بولونيا شمالا, إلى عدن الجزيرة العربية جنوبًا.

سيبدأ الاحتفال مبكرًا بفرق الموسيقى العسكرية التي تنطلق من أمام مكتب حاكم استانبول, ولا بد من زيارة لضريح الفاتح يوم انتصاره. ثم ترفع الرايات والبيارق في أكثر من ساحة مصحوبة بموسيقى المشاة العسكرية. ويقيم علي مفيد جورتونا عمدة المدينة حفل استقبال على شرف الفاتح بعدها بيومين. وتستمر الفعاليات الثقافية والفنية مخلدة الحدث الذي حول الدولة العثمانية إلى إمبراطورية ضخمة. وقد نلحق ببعض الاحتفالات الموسيقية النحاسية والإيقاعية التي تضج بها ساحة دار العسكر فنوثقها بصورة تستعيد زي أساطير الحرب وأساطينها.

كانت مزولة التاريخ تشير ساعتها الأولى إلى عبقرية القائد الحربية. فمنذ تولي محمد الفاتح ابن السلطان مراد الثاني زمام الدولة العثمانية في العام 1451 ميلادية, وكان عمره 19 سنة, وهو يستعد لهذا اليوم, وما تلاه. درس الماضي ووعى التاريخ, ووجد أن فتح عاصمة الروم, والسيطرة على إمبراطوريتهم, لا ينجح دون أن يسيطر على بوغاز استانبول, فكان أن بدأ بتشييد قلعة الروم. يصحبنا لننظر إليها من علٍ الدكتور نزيه معروف, الباحث في تطوير وفنون الحرف اليدوية الإسلامية والعاشق لهذه الشخصية الفذة.



*لوحة شاهدناها في قصر طولمه بهغجة تبين كيف حرك محمد الفاتح 67 قطعة بحرية عبر المناطق البرية خلال ليلة واحدة حتى تتجاوز السلاسل الحديدية الضخمة التي وضعها الإمبراطور البيزنطي في البحر لصد سفن الغزاة* 

من فوق هضبة أولوس (في استانبول هذه المرة) يمتد البصر فوق بساط اللون الأخضر الذي يغسل قدميه في مياه البوسفور. هناك, وأمام أضيق نقطة بين شاطئيه يبدو لنا برجان من قلعة الروم (روملي حصاري) التي شيدها محمد الفاتح في الطرف الأوربي فلم تستغرق سوى شهور خمسة بدأت في مارس وانتهت في يوليو 1452 ميلادية. ارتفعت أبراج القلعة الثلاثة سبعة وعشرين مترًا بينما كانت الهضبة ذاتها التي تحتضن القلعة على ارتفاع 82 مترًا من سطح البحر, وبلغت مساحتها الكلية 30250 مترًا مربعًا كما يذكر لنا الدكتور معروف. وإذ نعيد البصر في الشاطئ المقابل تبدو لنا قلعة الأناضول (أناضولي حصاري) التي بناها جد الفاتح; يلدروم با يزيد, ولتكتمل كماشة نيران المدافع المنصوبة في أبراج القلعتين لأي مدد قد تستنجد به المدينة حين حصارها. وكانت نقطتا البناءين جغرافيا تصل بين طرفي أضيق ممر في مضيق البوسفور (660 مترًا فقط).





*ربما يقضي الأتراك نهارهم خارج البيوت, فلا يعودون إليها إلا في المساء, لذا يعد الشارع مرآة للطريقة التركية في الحياة... ...أساليب تعلن عن تناقضها وصراع أفكارها حتى في الملبس* 

تتحرك مزولة التاريخ فإذا بالفاتح يجهز عتادًا لم يوصف من قبل; مائة ألف جندي, ومدفع ضخم تطلب ستين ثورا لجره مع أربعمائة جندي توزعوا على الجانبين, ومنجنيق هائل وأربعة أبراج متحركة. يحتل الجيش الجزر المحيطة, وينصب المدفع على بعد خمسة أميال وحسب من أسوار المدينة, ويحرك الفاتح 67 قطعة بحرية عبر المناطق البرية حتى تتجاوز السلاسل الحديدية الضخمة التي وضعها الإمبراطور البيزنطي في البحر لصد سفن الفاتح, خلال ليلة واحدة, بدءا من ميناء طولمه بهغجة فميدان تكسيم, نزولا إلى مياه الخليج, في لوحة وثقها أكثر من رسام, ووجدت إحداها في قصر طولمه بهغجة. أتوقف قليلا في ميدان تكسيم الذي يحمل ـ أيضا ـ بعضا من بصمات عهد أتاتورك. بينما تتقاسم عربتا المترو القضبان مع الحمام الذي يطير حينا وحينا يسير حتى يدخل شارع الاستقلال, على القضبان نفسها. الحمام اليوم آمن, لأن الفاتح بالأمس أورثه هذه السماء.

تذكرني مزولة التاريخ بأمرين; كيف أعدم الإمبراطور الروماني المحاصر آنذاك الأسرى العثمانيين (260 أسيرًا) وقطع رءوسهم وألقاها من أبراج المدينة, وكيف عبر الفاتح بعد ذلك عن سماحته الإسلامية في بيان تاريخي عرف باسم (عهد نامة) لدى فتحه البوسنة والهرسك في 28 مايو 1463 ميلادية فأمر قواته بعدم التعرض للمسيحيين أو لكنائسهم أو ممتلكاتهم. ويروي الدكتور محمد حرب في مؤلفه (البوسنة والهرسك من الفتح إلى الكارثة) كيف أذن الفاتح (للكاثوليك خارج الدولة العثمانية بالقدوم لتعمير الأراضي المهجورة, ولولا ذلك الإذن لما كان بقي في بلاد البوشناق غير المسلمين).
أتذكر ذلك الإذن وتلك السماحة وأنا أمر بكنائس شارع الاستقلال, أو تلك الباقية في المدينة القديمة. بهذه الخصال أصبح الفاتح صانع مجد للحضارة الإسلامية, فاستولى على إمبراطوريتين, وعشر دول, ومائتي مدينة خلال ثلاثين عاما هي فترة حكم عاشها مجاهدًا, فضلا عن كونه عالما يعرف العربية والفارسية واللاتينية واليونانية والسلافية, وواضعا أمهر للقوانين.

تشير مزولة التاريخ إلى ظهر 29 مايو 1453 ميلادية, يترجل السلطان محمد الفاتح عن حصانه ويسجد شكرًا لله سبحانه وتعالى, ويدخل آيا صوفيا فيأمر برفع الأذان وإقامة الصلاة بها لتتحول أشهر الكنائس إلى جامع آيا صوفيا. ندخل المكان الذي حوله مصطفى كمال إلى متحف (حتى تكف الدعوات الأوربية لاستعادة الكنيسة كما قال لنا دليلنا, وأضاف أن أتاتورك طلب بالمقابل عودة مساجد الأندلس). في آيا صوفيا التي تخضع لعمليات جراحية ترميمية تطول العين الطابق الثاني العصي على الولوج فإذا بصف من الأعمدة تمثل نصف دائرة يحمل نصف القبة الأيسر عند مدخل (الحرم) الأساسي المواجه للمحراب. وإذا كانت رءوس الأعمدة من الطراز البيزنطي المصنوع من المرمر والحجر الجيري; فإن زيناتها النباتية من الموزاييك الزجاجي المذهب والمفضض على رقبة القبة المثبتة فوق عدد من العقود الصغيرة. وحماية لها من التصدع أضيفت للأعمدة أطواق برونزية تحيط بأعلى الأعمدة وأدناها. فيما الأروقة تشير إلى إضافات من جاءوا بعد الفاتح, بين مكتبة هنا أو هناك.



*في ذكرى أبي أيوب*



*الأسواق التقليدية ـ مثل الجراند بازار والسوق المصري ـ أصبحت بوابة لكل شيء من عالم التوابل إلى دنيا الذهب, وروادها والعاملون بها ينتمون لجميع الجنسيات* 

وإذا كان حصار المدينة التاسع والعشرين هو آخرها وأنجحها, فإن مزولة التاريخ لا تنسى أن تذكرنا بإحدى هذه الحملات الإسلامية الكثيرة, قادها سفيان بن عوف واخترقت الأناضول حتى ساحل بحر مرمرة. وقد أرسلها معاوية بن أبي سفيان, وساندها بمدد قاده يزيد بن أبي سفيان, وشارك فيها الصحابي أبو أيوب الأنصاري. في الجامع الذي يحمل اسم الصحابي الجليل أبي أيوب الأنصاري, نراقب الذين يغتسلون في الميضأة ذات الأرضية الرخامية, وهي تعود ـ مع الباب الكبير ذي العقد الرخامي ـ إلى العام 1800 ميلادية عندما أعيد فتح الجامع للعبادة في عهد السلطان سليم الثالث. وقد بقيت بعض أشجار الدلب السبع التي أمر بغرسها السلطان محمد الفاتح عندما أمر ببناء الجامع, الذي يشرف على ساحة الضريح وقد رأيت خلال زيارتي كيف تنهمر الأدعية على الجدران, فتروي بالحروف المسموعة والدموع الرقراقة إحدى هذه الأشجار الضخمة.
تدور ظلال المزولة التاريخية فإذا بها فتوحات وعمران, ومبان وفنون, وتجارة وصلة لا تنقطع بين أوصال الإمبراطورية. تقودني الخطوات إلى أحد أبواب السوق المصري الذي يجسد الحركة التجارية التي نقشتها ريشة السفن المقبلة إلى استانبول بمداد بحار الدنيا. أدخل من أحد الأبواب الستة (اثنان منها رئيسيان ويشكلان لجسد السوق حرف اللام), لأرى سوقا مبنيا كله من الحجر. عند التقاء ذراعي حرف اللام تنهض قبة كبيرة عند مفترق الطريقين, حيث كان ينادى إلى الصلاة. وكانت المساحات الأولى من السوق مخصصة لمحكمتين تجاريتين تفض إحداهما النزاعات بين التجار, فيما كانت تختص الأخرى بفض النزاعات الناشئة بين التجار وزبائنهم. وإذا كان السوق يبيع القطن والأدوية في بداية حياته, وكل ما كان يأتي من مصر والهند وسوريا والجزيرة العربية, فقد أصبح اليوم بوابة كل شيء من التوابل إلى الذهب.

مثّل هذا السوق جزءا من مجمع (الجامع الجديد), الذي بدأ إنشاؤه في عهد محمد الثالث (1595 ـ 1603) واستكمل في العام 1663ميلادية. ويقف الجامع قربه شامخا بأبوابه ذات العقود القوطية المدببة الأقواس, ورخامه بزخارفه المحفورة وزينات الحديد المطروق المضفر, أحد أبرز العناصر الفنية في العمارة الإسلامية. الجامع جزء من مجمع الوالدة الجديد الذي أمرت بإقامته السلطانة الوالدة أمة الله والدة السلطان أحمد الثالث بين عامي 1708 و 1710ميلادية. ويضم المجمع مسجدًا ومحفلا للسلطان وسبيلا وعينا ومقبرة ودارا للتوقيت وكتابًا لتعليم الصبية وحوانيت ودارًا لإطعام الفقراء. وإذا كان أعلى ضريح (أمة الله) مفتوحًا للرحمة, فإن الأعمدة بين الضريح والسبيل موصول بينها بشبكة تبدي مهارة الصناع.

*ربما تكون القهوة (التركية) أشهر مشروب دافئ على سطح الأرض, لكن الترحيب بك يشمل عصائر تقليدية ملطفة ومنقوعة بالحضارات أيضا; تمر هندي, أو كركديه مصري أو عرقسوس شامي* 


*بساط الفن المعماري*


تحت شراع مزولة التاريخ البعيد القريب نتحرك في بحر مرمرة الهادئ من آيا صوفيا إلى جامع السلطان أحمد, والعين تنتقل من شاطئ لآخر. كان أول ما ربط القارتين جسر جالطا (قَرَه كُوي), بين منطقتي أمين أوني وقره كوي وقد شيد من الخشب في العام 1845ميلادية. وإذا كانت العوارض الخشبية تنصفه لتميز عبور الجهتين, فقد خصص للمارة رصيفان أعلى مستوى من أرضية الجسر. وتمخر بنا عبارة إلى أعلى المضيق, كأننا متجهون إلى البحر الأسود, فإذا بالعمارة العثمانية كأنها جزر من الفن محمولة فوق بساط المياه والتاريخ. وهناك يبدو جامع نُصَرْتيَّه بمئذنتين رشيقتين ويعد نموذجًا للانتقال من طراز الباروك إلى الطراز الإمبراطوري في العمارة. وإلى جوار قصر طولمه بهغجة جامع السلطانة الوالدة (بزم عالَم) بجوار القصر الأشهر الذي يحمل الاسم نفسه. وقد أتم بناؤه ابنها السلطان عبد المجيد في العام 1853 ميلادية. وزيناته باذخة بشكل هائل تفتح على هيئة ذيل طاووس تحت العقود التي تحمل قبة الجامع.

تعود بي المزولة للعهد الجديد حيث تبحث استانبول عن وجه مغاير. فالمدينة فخورة بتراثها الحضاري, وإرثها التاريخي, وميراثها الإسلامي; لكنها تدرك أن التحول قادم, وأن كفيها ممدوتان لتصافح الأكف الأوربية. وأن عليها أن تترك الأمجاد في المتاحف, وأن تولي وجهها شطر الغرب. إنها تجرم هدم البيوت القديمة, لكنها تبني الشاهقات من ناطحات السحاب التي تعد غريبة في سماء المدينة. وصحيح أنها تحاول الحفاظ على عاداتها وتقاليدها لكنها تتبنى السياحة فتتكاثر بها الفنادق لتجتاحها العادات العابرة للقارات. وهي أيضا تتمنى أن تصبح قطعة من أوربا, فتتناول شطائر البيتزا والوجبات السريعة عنوان العولمة والتحديث, وربما تصنعهما للغرب! لكن مزولة التاريخ لا تكذب, لأن استانبول تبقى بهجة مدائن الشرق.

تقف الحافلات وسيارات الأجرة اليوم في الباحة التي تربط شاطئ البوسفور بميدان تكسيم أمام قصر طولمه بهغجة, وهو المكان الذي كان يضم موقفا لعربات الخيل قبل مائة عام, وعدوه آنذاك قبلة التنزه, خاصة أمام بوابته البديعة البهية الزينات, حتى لتكاد أزهارها الحجرية والمعدنية تميل بوجهها تستقبل الشمس كل صباح. لكن ذلك البهاء أصبح ملكا للجميع, الذين يقطعون تذاكر للفرجة, بعد أن ذهب ورثة الفاتح. أبحث في دهاليز القصور عما يعين على فهم التحول الكبير الذي نما مع الفتوحات التي وصل أقصاها في العام 1683 ميلادية, عندما بدأ المجد في الزوال, لتتحول الفتوحات إلى هزائم, وأجد ضالتي في (الأساطير الغامضة لحريم آل عثمان), وهو كتاب مترجم إلى الإنجليزية, ألفه المدير السابق للقصور العثمانية إلهان آكشيت. قراءة الكتاب تفسر ـ بطريقة غير مباشرة ـ كيف نخر السوس في عظام القصور التي ورثها السلاطين الصغار, وتحكمت فيها عواطف النساء حينا, وعواصف الرجال حينا آخر. فالقيان اللائي جئن سبايا من مدن الإمبراطورية, ومن غزوات قراصنتها ـ وتحول بعضهن بعد الرضى عليهن إلى سلطانات القصر ـ ساهمن في جرعة التحول هذه. نعم, ربما تبني السلطانة على خطى المعماري العظيم سنان ما يميز العهد, وقد تقتفي خطى الكرام, ولكن تبقى التصدعات الصغيرة - في المؤامرات والدسائس وغيرهما - الشرر الذي يوقد شعلة الانهيارات الكبرى, وهي النار التي أضرمت في شجرة الاستقرار ذات تاريخ.
*التركمان عائدون*
عند الحديث عن الاستقرار اليوم تقفز إلى الذهن المجموعات العرقية غير المستقرة في تركيا باعتبارها هم الهموم في الاجتماعات الرسمية وثمرة الجزر التي يجب أن يضعها الأتراك أمام حمار (نصر الدين خوجة) - جحا في الأدبيات العربية - حتى يتخطى هضاب الأناضول إلى أعالي الألب. وبعض هذه المجموعات العرقية تركت الأحاديث البيزنطية لرجال الصحافة والسياسة وانطلقت تعيش حياتها كما تهوى. ويبدو ذلك حقيقيا حين نتأمل في حال تركمان العرب القادمين من العراق, إحدى هذه المجموعات وما حققته من حريات داخلية لم تتح رسميا حتى الآن.

وإذا كان تركمان العرب في الربع الأخير من القرن العشرين قد هاجروا من العراق إلى تركيا وأوربا, فإن ذلك يعد حركة عكسية للهجرات التي بدأت باستيطان التركمان للأراضي العراقية في العام 54 للهجرة عندما استقدم عبيد الله بن زياد ألفين من التركمان أسكنهم البصرة, ثم تعاظم نفوذهم في العصر العباسي وخاصة في عهد الخليفة المعتصم بالله. ومع دخول السلطان طغرل بك في الخامس والعشرين من يناير سنة 1055 للميلاد إلى بغداد وتنازل الخليفة القائم بالله عن سلطاته له بدأت أكبر موجات التركمان تتدفق على العراق, وأهمها الموجة التي رافقت حملة السلطان مراد الرابع على بغداد في العام 1638 ميلادية والتي استرد فيها المدينة من أيدي الصفويين. وفي إحصاء العام 1957 ميلادية والمنشور بعد ذلك التاريخ بعامين كان عدد التركمان بالعراق قد بلغ 567000 أي ما يقارب عشرة بالمائة من إجمالي عدد السكان, وبحساب نسب النمو السكاني فقد يكون عددهم في العام 1999 قد بلغ 2172000 نسمة, لكن الدراسات الإثنوجرافية تعتمد 75% فقط من هذا الرقم بسبب الهجرات التي ذكرناها. وفي الثمانينيات هربت نسبة كبيرة من تركمان العرب في العراق إلى تركيا (عبر إيران في أحيان كثيرة). ووجد هؤلاء في تركيا المخرج الآمن عبر طلبات اللجوء السياسي, ومنهم من منح إقامات لثلاثة أشهر, تم تمديدها إلى ستة, أو تحويلها إلى إقامة دائمة. والطريف أنه في العائلة الواحدة تجد من بين تركمان العراق من حصل على الجنسية التركية, أو الإقامة الدائمة, أو ينتظر, ومنهم أيضا من تطارده وزارة الداخلية لمخالفته قوانين الإقامة!

وتوزع جُل تركمان العرب القادمين بعد حرب تحرير الكويت بين أنقرة واستانبول وبورصة, وتحرص القوانين التركية حاليا على عدم تجديد أي إقامة تركمانية لدفع هؤلاء للعودة إلى بلادهم, بعد أن شعرت بأن منح الجنسية التركية لهم سيؤثر سلبا في البعد الديموجرافي التركماني في العراق وهو ما ترغب في استمراره هناك. كان تركمان العرب يتواصلون مع أسرهم في دهوك وكركوك وغيرهما بعد 1991 عبر شركات أوربية وأمريكية, فقد أنشأ بعض الأشخاص هناك شركات للاتصالات تعمل بالصحون اللاقطة.

خلف مكتب عتيق في الطابق الخامس بإحدى البنايات في الكيزلاي يجلس المهندس عبد السلام أحمد, التركماني العربي القادم من دهوك العراقية. يمزج في حديثه بين التفاؤل والحذر معلقا على قضايا عديدة. سألته عن عودته للعراق, فقال: كيف نعود لبلد بلا صاحب? وكيف نأمن في بلد بلا حكومة? ويستطرد عبد السلام: التركمان عانوا بسبب ما حدث لهم سابقا وما قد يجري لاحقا. ففي التعليم, ومثل كل الأعراق الأخرى هنا غير التركية لا يحق لهم تعلم اللغات الأم, ورغم أن التعليم إلزامي وهو مجاني برسوم رمزية في المدارس الحكومية فإن على أسر الطلاب شراء الكتب المدرسية ولذلك فإن عددا كبيرا من أبناء العائلات التركمانية لا يستطيعون مواصلة التعليم بسبب سوء الحال الاقتصادية.

عبد الله بيرقدار تركماني آخر هرب من العراق قبل عقدين, وظل يحلم بالعودة, حتى وهو يبني حياته الأسرية والعملية بنجاح في أنقرة. وعندما التقيته في متجره الذي يبيع الفضيات والأحجار الكريمة بأحد المجمعات التجارية الكبيرة في العاصمة التركية كان عائدًا لتوه من العراق: كنت هناك قبل عشرة أيام, وهو حلمي الذي ظل يراودني عشرين سنة, رغم استقراري ونجاحي هنا, لكنني أشعر بأن جذوري هناك, حتى لو اضطررت أن أقسم حياتي بين البلدين.

نزوره في اليوم التالي بمنزله الجميل في ضاحية باتكنت Batikent البعيدة عن العاصمة بنحو 70 كيلومترا, وقد ذهبنا مع شقيقه الأصغر الذي لا يعرف من العربية سوى بضع كلمات, واكتملت الطريق بين المترو والحافلة. وهناك يعرض علينا عبد الله بفرح بالغ ما أحضره من تذكارات عراقية خلال زيارته لمسقط رأسه قبل أيام; أكواب زجاجية, وصور لوالديه, ومزهرية. وبينما تعد لنا زوجته التركية ـ التي لم نرها ويفخر بأنها صارت عربية الطباع ـ بعض الكعك المنزلي تدخل إلينا ابنتاه الصغيرتان لالتقاط الصور. يقول: ابني عمر في المدرسة, على بعد دقيقتين من هنا, وأنا سأحرص على أن يتعلم أبنائي العربية, وأن يختموا القرآن الكريم, وأن يعودوا معي للعراق. أما شقيقاي فهما لا يحبذان العودة فهما لا يعرفان سوى تركيا بلدا.

حديثي مع تركمان العرب استمر مع واحد من بين الذين مثلوا المعارضة العراقية, منذ 1991 فهو عضو للجنة التنسيق والمتابعة للمعارضة العراقية, ونشاطه السياسي لم يطغ على نجاحه في مجال السياحة. قال لي جنيد منجو: عدد التركمان العرب في تركيا أكثر من 40 ألفا, وأعتقد أن وجود الصحون اللاقطة قد حل مشكلة استقبال القنوات العربية للناطقين بها في تركيا, أما في الصحافة فنحن نتمنى وصول الصحف العربية إلى هنا وإن كانت لدينا دورية تركمانية تصدر فصليا باللغتين العربية والتركية.
والمجلة التي يشير محدثي إليها ويكتب بها, تحمل اسم (قاردشلق) وهي ثقافية فنية أدبية تراثية. وقد احتفلت هذه المجلة هذا العام بدخول سنتها الخامسة. وصاحب الامتياز المدير المسئول عز الدين كركوك, ورئيس التحرير صبحي ساعتجي. والناظر إلى عناوين أحد الأعداد يدرك أن هم التركمان في تركيا هو الحديث عن مشكلاتهم في العراق: النهج السياسي لتركمان العراق, تركمان العراق وانتهاك مبادئ حقوق الإنسان, الديمقراطية والحقوق القومية لتركمان العراق, كركوك ليست كردية... إلخ. 

يستكمل جنيد حديثه حول الواقع التركماني في تركيا ومستقبل اللغة: أعتقد الآن أن كثيرا من أبناء التركمان ـ بل وأبناء الأتراك أيضا ـ يميلون إلى تعلم لغة ثانية, قد تكون الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية أوالألمانية, ربما لأن علاقة تركيا بالعالم تشهد تحولا كبيرًا. ويرى جنيد صعوبة في قبول الاتحاد الأوربي لتركيا ضمن منظومته, لأن ذلك الاتحاد يقبل بلدانا تذوب فيه مثل بلغاريا ورومانيا, لكن النفوذ التركي ودين البلاد أهم ما يخشاه الأوربيون في الجانب التركي. وحول عودته للعراق قال: لا يمكن أن ننفصل عن الوطن, وسيكون لي مقر في العراق ببغداد أو كركوك, ونأمل أن يحقق الشعب طموحه ليعود ممارسا لجميع حقوقه وسلطاته, دون تدخل في شئونه, ومع الالتزام باحترام حقوق الجوار وعودة العلاقات الطبيعية معه.

وقد أنشأ تركمان العراق (جمعية الأخوة والثقافة) وتضم محامين وتجارا ومهنا أخرى, لاحياء وإنماء الثقافة التركمانية, ولإيصال انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان التركماني إلى الرأي العام في تركيا وخارجها, وكما يقول بيانهم (إن جمعيتنا وإن كانت جديدة التأسيس إلا أنها أصيلة في قلوب شعبنا أصالة تاريخه, لأننا نستند إلى الهوية الحقيقية لهذا الشعب المظلوم الذي جاهد عبر مئات السنين للمحافظة عليها وقدم دماء المئات من أبنائه لكي يبقى مرفوع الرأس ثابتا لا يتزعزع).

هل تركمان العرب هم الفئة الوحيدة في النسيج التركي الناطقة بالعربية? بالطبع لا! فهناك المهاجرون العرب من المناطق العربية الملتهبة مثل فلسطين. كثيرون منهم هنا شقوا حياتهم وعملوا في الطب والصحافة والتجارة أيضا. ومن الأتراك الناطقين بالعربية التقيت عددا من أبناء لواء الإسكندرون, الذين أسسوا جمعية (الأنطاكيين) في شارع الاستقلال الرئيسي باستانبول, يستعيدون فيها الصوت العربي عبر دروس لغوية, ويقيمون أمسيات للشعر العربي وحفلات ومعارض لرسومهم وصورا لأنطاكيه التي تقع على نهر العاصي وتبدو مثل حفنة من البساتين في حجر الجبال الشاهقة. 




حين نمر بالقرن الذهبي في استانبول نتذكر أفراح السلاطين, الجالسين في شرفة القصور وحولهم كبار الوزراء ورجال الدولة, يشاهدون زمرة العازفين والراقصين في باحة بساتين توب كابيه وقد اجتمعوا للاحتفال بمولد وريث العرش. نافخ البوق, والزمار, وقارع الطبل, وعازف القيثارة, والحاوي, والمهرج, وضارب الرق, والخَيَّال (الراقص بالحصان), والنشاب (الضارب بالنبال), ودرويش المولوية... أين هم الآن?! يجيبني فنان استعاد هذه الجوقة الكاملة في 40 تمثالا ضاحكا لها نفس أحجام البشر لكن هيئتهم التي خصهم بها الفنان شكيب داواز تبعث على السرور. ويخطط شكيب لوضع تماثيله في متحف كالمتاهة مثل بيت جحا, مليئة بالمرايا, ربما لنكتشف عيوبنا قبل أن نرى عيوب المهرجين. لكن ذلك الحفل المنقرض يقابله حفل آخر يتجدد نهاية كل أسبوع, وهو حفل للبسطاء, يقيمونه للعرسان الجدد, فيصحبون العروس وزوجها إلى تل العرسان, في القسم الآسيوي من استانبول, وكأنه حنين للجذور, وهناك فوق تلة تشرف على البوسفور والمضيق والجسور والمستقبل, تتمنى العائلات السعادة لأسرة المستقبل. لقد تناسلت أفراح البسطاء وبقيت حية حتى اليوم, لكن أفراح السلاطين انتقلت إلى المتحف!


جئنا الجمهورية التركية بعد مرور 80 عاما على إنشائها وفي الذهن عنوان براق, وكلمات آسرة: حلم أتاتورك يعبر البوسفور. هكذا كان مصطفى كمال يحلم بأن ينمو التقدم كأشجار البلوط في الأرض التركية بتضاريسها المختلفة, وظل عبور البوسفور; المضيق الذي يفصل قارة آسيا عن شقيقتها الأوربية, يمثل اتجاه التقدم في الأجندة التركية خلال ثمانية عقود (ربما لذلك يخططون لبناء نفق يمثل طريقا رابعا بعد الجسور الثلاثة بين القارتين). وحين تأسس الاتحاد الأوربي, أصبح انضمام تركيا إلى مجموعة دولِه أملا يشدو به رجال السياسة, ويتعجله أهل الاقتصاد, ويتمناه أبناء الوطن كلهم, رغم أن أحدًا ممن قابلناهم لم يعتقد أن ذلك الحلم يومه قريب. فالكثيرون يملؤهم الشك, وهم يرون البطالة تصادقهم, وضيق الحال يسير بجانبهم, والرواتب لا تكفي من يعمل, والاقتصاد ينتظر معجزة, والاستحقاقات الأوربية تتعاظم يومًا بعد يوم, ولا تقتصر على الإصلاحات الداخلية وحسب, بل على موقف تركيا من العالم كله. وأصبحت عتبة الاتحاد الأوربي في المخيلة التركية مثل بوابة السراب في صحراء الحقيقة. فهل شاخت الأحلام بعد ثمانين عامًا?.


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] الدليل الشامل لاسطنبول






سميت القسطنطينية وهي تقع على مضيق البوسفور 

# أهم مناطق السياحة في استنبول : 

1/ البسفور:
الإقامة في إسطنبول لن تكون تامّة بدون رحله على الباخره فوق البسفور، المضيق المتعرّج الذي يفصل أوروبا وآسيا. عرضه 330 متراً تقف فنادق المودم بجانب yali (فيلات shorefront الخشبية)، القصورالعظيمه بجانب القلاع الحجرية المتخلّفة، وتجاور مركّبات رائعة و قرى صيد صغيرة. أفضل طريق لرؤية البسفور أن يستقلّ إحدى المسافرين باخرة او يخت ذلك بإنتظام تعرّج على طول الشواطئ. إصعد في إمنونو، وتوقّف بالتناوب على الجوانب الآسيوية والأوروبية للمضيق. سعّر الرحلة ذهاب وإياب، معقول جدا ((25$))، اما الوقت حوالي ستّ ساعات. إذا ترغب رحلة خاصّة، هناك الوكالات التي تتخصّص في تنظيم هذه الرحلات ، أو ليلا او نهارا ومن اشهرها شركة المرجان السياحيه .

2/ القرن الذهبي :
يقسّم هذا المصبّ على هيئة قرن إسطنبول الأوروبية . وهو إحدى أفضل الموانئ الطبيعية في العالم، كان في السابق مركز للقوات البحرية البيزنطية والعثمانية ومصالح الشحن التجارية. 
خليج يتجه من البسفور غرباً فيشطر القسم الأوروبي قسمين، وطوله 4أميال وعرضه نصف ميل، ويتم العبور من فوقه بواسطة جسرين عائمين وآخر ثابت وكان قديما مقفلاً بالسلاسل منعاً للغزو البحري للمدينة
اليوم، تخطّط المتنزهات الجذّابة والساحرة على شواطئ القرن الذهبي مشهد رائع خصوصا بينما تهبط الشمس على الماء. في فينير وبالات، أحياء نصف الطريق فوق القرن الذهبي، هناك كامل الشوارع ملأت بالبيوت الخشبية القديمة،والمساجد والكنائس. العثمانيةو البيزنطية. يستقرّ النظام البيزنطي في فينير... اما العثماني فأعلى القرن الذهبي في يوب، وهناك بعض الأمثلة الرائعة للهندسة المعمارية العثماني يأتي المسلمون من جميع أنحاء العالم يزور يوب كامي ((مسجد وقبر ابو ايوب الانصاري )) رضي الله عنه وهو أحد الأماكن المشهورة. إنّ المنطقة ما زالت مكان دفن شعبي، والتلال فوق المسجد منقّطة بشواهد القبور الحديثة بعثرت بالأحجار العثمانية المزخرفة. مقهى لوتي بيير، في أعلى التلّ الذي يطلّ على الضريح والقرن الذهبي، مكان رائع للتمتّع بهدو ومشاهدة القرن الذهبي .

3/ بيوجلو وتاكسم ( تقسيم ) : 
بيوجلو مثال لمنطقة متاثره بالهندسة المعمارية الأوروبية المتأثرة بالقرن الماضي يوجد بها ثاني اقدم قطارللأنفاق بأوروبا ، بنى من قبل الفرنسيين في 1875يعرض جولة شاملة إلى بداية تاكسم بالقرب من تانيل هناك منطقة غالاتا، الذي أصبح برج غالاتا رموز مشهورة في اسطانبول ومن قمة هذا البرج تستطيع ان تشاهد كثيرا من معالم المدينه. من منطقة تانيل إلى ساحة تاكسم إحدى نقاط المدينة المركزية للتسوّق و الترفيه والتنزّه ،و المكتبات، ودور السينماء، و المطاعم وحتىالعربات التي تبيع الحلي الرخيصة و خبزالسمسم التركي (المشهور) والشارع مكتظ طوال اليوم حتى في وقت متأخر من الليل ,ويوجد ايضا عمارات السفارت القديمة، وسوق السمك. أيضا على هذا الشارع الكنيسة الأقدم في المنطقة، ست ماري يعود إلى 1789والكنيسة الفرانسيسكانية ،التي هدّمت وبعد ذلك اعيد بناءها في 1913. ينتهي الشارع في ساحة تاكسم، ميدان مفتوح ضخم، محور إسطنبول الحديثة والمزدحمة دائما، توّج بنصب بارز تخليدا لاأتاتورك وحرب الإستقلال. إنّ المحطة الرئيسية لقطار الأنفاق الجديد تحت المربع، مجاور محطّة حافلات ، وفي الطرف الشمالي مركز أتاتورك الثقافي، أحد أماكن مهرجان مسرح إسطنبول . هناك عدة فنادق ذات خمسة نجوم .

4/ سولتاناهميت Sultanahmet :
العديد من أماكن الإهتمام السياحي مركّزة في سولتاناهميت، قلب المركز الإمبراطوري للإمبراطورية العثمانية. إنّ الأماكن الأكثر أهمية في هذه المنطقه ، قصر توبكابي، أيا صوفيا، سلطان أحمد كامي (المسجد الأزرق) ساحة الألعاب، كابالي كارسي وغطّى سوقا ( السوق المسقوف أو المغطى ) يريباتان سارنيسي ومتحف الفنّ الإسلامي.بالأضافة إلى هذا الإختيار الرائع للمواقع التأريخية والمعمارية، سولتاناهميت له تركيز كبير أيضا من دكاكين الهديا التذكارية والسجادة وفنادق ودور ضيافة ومقاهي ومطاعم،.

5/ ساريير Sarıyer :
ترابيا – بويكدر- كيليوس - غابات بلغراد 

ترابيا أول منظر تراه في الطريق الى ساريير هو التقاء البسفور مع البحر الاسود بعد انحناء نهر( ترابيا) حول هذه المنطقه توجد بيوت صيفيه وسفارات ومطاعم الاسماك على طول خط النهر (ترابيا) .
وترابيا تعتبر منذ القرن السابع عشر قصر للسفراء والناس النبلاء والان هي من المناطق السياحيه الجميله على البسفور وهي من الاماكن الهامه خاصه للسائح الخليجي وبها فندق( قراند هوتل ترابيا) وهو فندق حكومي خمس نجوم وحول هذا الفندق تكثر المطاعم والمقاهي والشقق التي يستاجرها السياح وقد انتشرة في الفتره الاخير المطاعم العالميه للوجبات السريعه . ويضيق الطريق الذي يصل الى ( بويكدر) ويستمر الطريق الى
( كيليوس ) ذات الشواطئ الرئعه ساريير و وروميلي كافيش تعتبران اخر مواني القسم الاوربي من اسطنبول وبعد عدة كيلومترات يوجد غابات( بلغراد ) وتعتبر هذه الغابات من اكبر المنتجعات الطبيعيه في اسطنبول .

6/ كيليوس :
كيليوس المنتجع الأقرب خارج اسطنبول ، على ساحل البحر الأسود على الجانب الأوروبي للبسفور. عند قرية صيد سمك يونانية، طوّرهذا المنتجع باهتمام ملحوظ ، ويزدحم جدا في الصيف. بسبب سهولته الوصول إليه هناك، 25 كيلومتر وبه شواطئ خاصه يتم الدخول اليها برسوم بسيطه به وعدد من الفنادق. 

7/ سكودار skudar :
ضاحيه سكودار على البسفور من اكثر الضواحي جاذبيه على الجانب الاسيوي جوها هادئ من ابرز المعالم للعماره العثمانيه : إيزكيل ، أو محرماه كامي معاكس رصيف العبّارة الرئيسي و يني فاليدي كامي ، بنى في 1710، وقبر فاليد سلطان الأخضر . و مسجد سينيلي يأخذ اسمه من البلاط الجميل الذي يزيّن الداخل، وبنى في 1640 ، وسكودار مشهور أيضا كمنطقة تسوّق، بشوارع السوق القديمة . هناك الكثير من المطاعم والمقاهي الجيّدة .



8/ جزر الأميرات ( بيوك آدا ) :
جزر الأمراء، أرخبيل من تسع جزر في بحر مرمرة، كانت منافي للأمراء البيزنطيين. اليوم، أثناء الشهور الصيفية،اثرياء إسطنبول ، يهربون إلى بحرها البارد ورائع بيوت قرنl 9 م . بويكادا الأكبر من الجزر…. وبها يمكن أن تتمتّع بجولة في عربة مسحوبة بالحصان (عربة) بين أشجار الصنوبر، أو ترتاح على شاطئ في أحد الطوق العديدة التي تدقّ الجزيرة. إنّ الجزر الشعبية الأخرى ك‎nal‎، سيديف، بيرغاز وهيبيليادا. العبّارات المنتظمة تربط بين الجزر وكلتا الشواطئ الأوروبية والآسيوية. تشتغل رحلة حافلات بحر أسرع من كاباتاس في الصيف. وتقيم كثير من الشركات السياحيه رحلات يوميه ((رحله يوم كامل )) الى هذه الجزر بمبلغ يتراوح من 60$$ الى 75$$ للشخص الواحد .
تشتهر هذه الجزر بشواطئها وبأشجار الصنوبر. فيها اكبر الجزر واكثرها متعة وهي BUYUKADA، حيث يمكن الاستمتاع بركوب العربات التي تجرها الخيول بين اشجار الصنوبر بعد الاستلقاء على شواطئ خلجانها.
الجزر الأخرى هي KINALI و SEDEF و BURGAZ و HEYBELIADA. يمكن الانتقال بين هذه الجزر على العبرات التي تقوم برحلات منتظمة، هذا بالاضافة الى خدمة الباص البحري التي تتوفر في فصل الصيف انطلاقا من KABATAS . وايضا يستطيع السائح الاستمتاع بشراء الهدايا التذكارية من المحلات الموجودة فيها ,, وللعلم فان من يقطن هذه الجزر كلهم من اليهود .

9/ الجسر المعلق:
يمتد بين قسمي استنبول الأوروبي والآسيوي ودشن في 29 اكتوبر 1973م وهو رابع جسر في العالم من حيث الطول(1500م) وأرتفاعه 65 مترا وعرضه 33 متراً وهو الجسر الوحيد الذي يربط بين قارتي آسيا وأوروبا

10/ برج غلاته :
برج من الحجر أسطواني الشكل يبلغ طوله 50متراًً وهو متحف حاليا، به مصعد كهربائي ومن أعلاه ترى كافة أحياء استنبول.

11/ السوق المسقوف ( قبالي جارشي) :
أكبر أسواق استنبول المسقوفة بعقود من الحجر ويقع بين جامع بايزيد وجامع نور عثماني الواقع في شمال حي اوغلو أنشيء سنة 1416م ويضم آلآف المحلات التجارية وبه سوق للذهب والقماش والسجاد والتحف النحاسية وله شهرة عالمية.

12/ السوق المصري : أمرت بتشييده السلطانة خديجة في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي يقع قرب الجامع الجديد ( يني جامع ) وتباع فيه اشهر أنواع المكسرات والتوابل والعسل.

13/ جامع ايا صوفيا :
هي كنيسة تاريخية بناها قسطنطين الأكبر وأعاد بنائها الملك جوستنيان سنة 532م وحولت بعد الفتح العثماني إلى جامع ثم إلى متحف وايا صوفيا تعني ( الحكمة المقدسة) وهو باسم القديسة صوفيا ويعتبر المتحف احد العجائب المعمارية على مر العصور بسبب القبة الضخمة التي يبلغ ارتفاعها 55متراً وقطرها 31 متراً وبها زخارف بيزنطية من الفسيفساء وقد دمرتها الزلازل عدة مرات وأعيد ترميمها.. وبعد أن فتح السلطان محمد الفاتح القسطنطينية ذهب إلى ايا صوفيا وصلى بها الجمعة وحولها إلى مسجد وبدأ في بناء أربع مآذن متتالية للمسجد ثم تبعه ولده بايزيد ثم السلطان سليم الذي بنى منارتين وتبلغ مساحة هذا المسجد حوالي 5544 متراً مربعا وتفصل بين المتحف وجامع السلطان أحمد حديقة ونوافير بديعة. - يفتح كل يوم ماعدا الاثنين


14/ جامع السلطان أحمد ( الجامع الأزرق ) :
ويسمى الجامع الأزرق وقد أنشىء بأمر من السلطان أحمدالأول عام 1609م الذي اراد بناء مسجد أكبر حجماً من ايا صوفيا، وله ست مآذن إحاهما من الذهب وأكمل بناؤه المعماري محمد أغا عام1616م وارتفلع المسجد 47متراً وعرضه 51مترا وطوله 53متراً وقطر القبة الوسطى 22متراً.. ويلحق بالجامع مدرسة ودار شفاء واسبلة مياه ومنقوش على جدرانه زخارف إسلامية رائعة وخطوط تحمل آيات قرآنية .

15/ جامع السلمانية :
انشأه المعماري سنان رئيس البنائين بأمر السلطان سليمان القانوني فوق مرتفع باستنبول عام1550م ويعتبر من أروع الآثار لهذا المعماري وله اربعة مآذن وتتوسطه قبة ضخمة ارتفاعها 53متراً وزين من الداخل بتعشيق زجاجي بديع وبكتابات وخطوط إسلامية رائعة للخطاط أفندي القراحصاري ودون بعده حسن جلبي خطوطه الرائعة وله ملحقات منها مكتبة السلمانية ومستشفى ومدرسة الصبيان ودار الفتوى والحمام والسوق ومقبرة السلطان سليمان القانوني.

16/ قصر توبكابي ( الباب العالي ) :
يقع قصر توبكابي على مقربة من نقطة التقاء البوسفور والقرن الذهبي وبحر مرمره. وقد كان محور اهتمام الامبراطورية العثمانية بين القرنين الخامس عشر والتاسع عشر حيث عاش وحكم السلاطين وحاشيتهم وسط هذه الاجواء الغنية , يتميز هذا القصر بحديقته الخشبية الرائعة واحتوائه على كنوز الامبراطورية العثمانية. فضلا عن الكنوز الخاصة بالكسندر سارجوفاكوس سارجوفاكوس وواجهة المعبد المتجهة الى اثينا من اسوس. كما يتميز القصر باحتوائه على صالة المستمعين ومكتبة اهمت (احمد) الثالث ومعرض للازياء الملكية التي كان يرتديها السلاطين وعائلاتهم والمجوهرات المشهورة ومجموعة نادرة من النسخ المصغرة لمخطوطات العصور الوسطى. اما في عمق هذا الحرم فهناك مقصورة العباءة الكريمة التي تُحفظ فيها الآثار المقدسة الخاصة بالنبي محمد والتي احضرت الى اسطنبول عند تولي العثمانيين خلافة الاسلام.
17/ قصر دولما باهتشه : 
بنيت واجهة قصر دولما باهتشه في منتصف القرن التاسع عشر ايام السلطان عبد المجيد الاول، وتمتد 600 متر على طول الشواطئ الاوروبية للبوسفور. ويدهش بهو الاستقبال الواسع بأعمدته الستة والخمسين والثريات البلورية التي تزن 4.5 اطنان وتحتوي على 750 مصباحا. وقد مات اتاتورك مؤسس الجمهورية التركية في القصر في 10 كانون الثاني عام .1938 
18/ قصر بايلاربيي : 
في القرن التاسع عشر بنى السلطان عبد العزيز قصر بايلاربيي من الرخام الابيض ويقع وسط حدائق المانوليا، على الساحل الآسيوي المطل على البوسفور. واستخدم مقرا صيفيا للسلطان ومركزا لاستضافة الزوار الرفيعي المستوى. وكانت الامبراطورة الفرنسية اوجيني من الذين اقاموا فيه .






# من الاماكن القريبه من اسطنبول :

1/ مدينة بورسا ( بورصة ) : 
المدينة بورسا ،تقع في المنطقة الجنوبية الشرقية من بحر مرمرة، يطل عليها جبل ( أوليمبوس من ميسيا، 2,443 متر) تشتقّ المدينة اسمها من مؤسسه بروسياس، ملك بيثينيا. فتحها السلطان أوران غازي في 1326م ، واصبحت اول عاصمة للإمبراطورية العثمانية.بها العديد من الاثار العثمانية المهمة . تشتهر باسم. " بورسا الأخضر " ( بورصه ) وهي منطقة جميله جدا جدا وبها الجبل الاخضر يرتفع عن سطح البحر 2500 متر ويمكن الوصول اليه بالسياره ثم العباره ثم التلفريك وترى الجبال مكسوه بالثلوج في فصل الصيف والجو هناك بارد جدا كما يوجد المطاعم التي تنثر طاولاتها وسط الغابه وتترك لك حرية الشواء بنفسك . 
و مسجد" ولو الكبير" بنى السلجوقي .والى الغرب من مسجد" ولو" تصل إلى هيسار، حيّ كبير وقديم ورائع لبورسا. المدينة مملوئة بالحدائق وتطلّ على سهل أخضر. هي مركز فاكهة مهمة في تركيا وتشتهر ايضا بتجارة الحرير وصناعته .
من الاماكن الهامه وهي جديره بالزياره في القسم الشرقي من بورسا : " يسيل تورب " (ضريح أخضر) . و" حلّ حديقة " و "ساحة كومهورييت " [معروف محليا كهيكيل] وأيضا منطقة " السوق المغطّية "، فتح بورسا. ويوجد حديقة تسمى( لونا بارك )
و في مكان قريب ريساملار سوكاك (شارع الصبّاغين)، يعمل فنانين محليّين في الهواء الطلق((رسامين كل شي بعشره )).
وبحيرة أزنيك الكائنة في شمال شرقي بورصة، فهي رائعة الجمال الطبيعي، إذ تحوم حول البحيرة غابات و بساتين الكروم ومتحف المنزل العثماني القريب في مسكن بالقرن السابع عشر اعيد ترميمه يعطي تصورلحياة العثمانيين الأثرياء.
الأماكن الأخرى جديرة بالزياره في بورسا متنزه الثقافة متحف بورسا الآثري، ومتحف أتاتورك .
ولوداج مركز الرياضات الشتوية الأكبر في تركيا ويعرض تشكيلة من النشاطات وإسكان وترفيه ويبعد ستّة وثلاثون كيلومتر من بورسا . ويسهلة الوصول اليه بواسطة السيارة او( teleferik ) التلفريك ( ديسمبر/كانون الأول إلى مايو/مايس ) أفضل وقت للتزحلق على الجليد ، ولو أنّ المنطقة، تستحقّ الزيارة في أيّ وقت من السنة لمنظرها الرائعة والهواء النقي الرائع. ويوجد فيها . ويوجد فيها ينابيع ( حمامات ) فدرجة حرارة الينابيع ثابتة دائما بين 40 –58 درجة مئوية، غنية بالأملاح المعدنية مثل بيكربونات الكالسيوم وسلفات المغنيسيوم وتبلغ المعادن في اللتر والواحد 1.16 ملي جرام .
مثل : فندق كرفان سراي بورصة الذي يوجد فيها ينابيع حارة , وفندق جليك بلاس ذات الخمس نجوم , 

2/ جنة الطيور والحديقة النباتية BAYRAMOGLU - DARICA :
هذه حديقة فريدة تبعد 38 كم عن اسطنبول، تؤوي انواعا عديدة من الطيور والنباتات من مختلف انحاء العالم، وبها متنزهات للمشاة.

3/ اسكيهيسار ESKIHISAR 
تقع هذه البلدة الى الجنوب الشرقي من اسطنبول وهي تعيش على صيد السمك. يوجد فيها منزل عثمان هادي بيك، الذي تحول الآن الى متحف يضم لوحات هذا الفنان التركي الشهير الذي كان نشطا في بدايات هذا القرن. على مقربة من قلعة بيزنطة يقع ضريح HANNIBAL بين بلدة ESKIHISAR و GEBZE. ومنطقة ESKIHISAR منطقة جيدة للابحار وركوب اليخوت. وهناك ميناء ATABAY لارساء المراكب وايوائها.



4/ سيليفري SILIVRI 
تبعد هذه المنطقة 65 كم عن اسطنبول، وهي منطقة مشهورة لقضاء العطلات ففيها مجمع كبير يتوفر فيه كل ما هو ضروري المطاعم والنوادي التي تقدم العروض الممتعة، والمراكز الصحية، ومراكز اللياقة، هذا الى جانب KLASSIS COUNTRY AND GOLF CLUB، وهناك خدمات منتظمة للباص البحري من اسطنبول الى SILIVRI.ايضا خدمات لرجال الاعمال "عطلات العمل" وفيها قاعات للمؤتمرات التي تتوفر فيها كل اسباب الراحة .

5/ منطقة يلو ا( يلوفا ) : مدينة قريبة من بورصة يوجد فيها ( ينابيع ) :
وهي منطقه ساحلية على البحر جوها جميل وبارد يوجد بها فنادق وشقق على البحر وكورنيشها جميل ليلا ونهارا وبها اسواق وملاهي جميله وهي تجمع بين (الماء والخضره (للوصول الى يلوا هناك طريقتين : 1/ اما عن طريق العبارة الكبيرة والتى تمر على جزر الامراء . 2/ عن طريق الباخرة السريعه) وذلك في خلال ساعه واحده لانها سريعة ولا تقف مثل العباره الكبيرة ) وان كنت ارى ركوب العباره الكبيره وذلك للتنزه ومشاهده البحر على الطبيعه . ويوجد ينابيع حارة للعلاج تقع ينابيع يالوفا الى الجنوب من بحر مرمره وعلى بعد ( 13 ) كم شمال شرق من مركز محافظه يالوفا وفى منطقة ذات طبيعة خضراء رائعة الجمال مثل : ترمال ، ارموطلو .
محافظة يالوفا مكتب الاستعلامات السياحية :
Tel 0090 226 8138507
Fax 0090 226 8138505 
تنبيه :العبارة السريعة يختلف مكانها عن العبارة الكبيرة .

6/ منطقة كوك شدرا :
وهي قريبه جدا من يلوا منطقه جبليه جميله جدا وهي علي جبال عاليه والمسافه بينها ويلوا رع او ثلث ساعه قريبه جدا تتميز بجوها البارد وكونها قريه صغيره على جبال عاليه والسيارات بها قليله فهي عباره عن شارعين فقط ويوجد بها فنادق صغيره ولكن ارى أن السكن فيها شقق افضل وارخص ويجد بها شقق كثيره وجميله تجد ان اهلها طيبين وتجد فيها اغلب العرب من سورين وخليجين بحيث تذهب لها عن طريق الموقف الخاص بيلوا وهو قريب من البحر وتجد هناك سيارات مكروباص تنقلك الى كوك شدرا بسعر رخيص جدا ممكن ريالين فقط .
يوجد بالقرب منها الحمامات المعدنيه والمساج الطبيعي وكوك شدرا هي على الجبل والحمامات اسفل الجبل ويوجد لها طريق وسلالم خشبيه وتستطيع يوميا الذهاب الى الحمامات والتنزه على اقدامك فالمسافه قريبه جدا وما تستاهل سياره وتجد علي الطريق من يبيع التوت والخوخ والمشمش والفواكه المتنوعه .
ممكن تذهب الى شلال قريب من (كوك شدره ) بالاتفاق مع التاكسي .






# المتاحف والآثــــــار : 

1/ روملي هيصار ( الحصن الأوروبي ) :
بني من قبل محمد الفاتح ، وهو أحد الأعمال الجميلة للفن المعماري الحربي في العالم . ويوجد فيه متحف في الهواء الطلق - يفتح كل يوم عدا الإربعاء

2/ تشينلي كوشك ( الكشك الصيني ) :
بناه محمد الفاتح ، ويوجد به متحف الخزف التركي ، ويحتوي على عينات جميلة من الأواني الزجاجية والبلاط السلجوقي والعثماني . يفتح كل يوم عدا الإثنين 

3/ متحف متحف الفنون التركية الإسلامية :
بنى ابرهيم باشا متحف الفنون التركية والاسلامية عام 1524 ويحتوي حاليا على مجموعة مدهشة من الخزف والمصنوعات والادوات المعدنية والمنسوجات والاعمال الخشبية وكذلك بعض السجاجيد القديمة . يحتوي على السجاجيد العتيقة الرائعة التي جمعت من كل أنحاء تركيا - يفتح كل يوم عدا الأحد والإثنين 

4/ قصر ومتحف ( طوب قابي) TOPKAPI: 

يطل هذا القصر العظيم على بحر مرمرة ومضيق استنبول وقد عاش فيه سلاطين الدولة العثمانية اكثر من 300عام بداية من القرن الخامس عشر, وتبلغ مساحته 699 ألف متر مربع تضم القصور والمكاتب والمساجد والمكتبة والمتاحف والمطابخ، وأستمر بناء القصر عشرة أعوام امتدت إلى عام 1478م.. وللقصر سبعة أبواب ومن أهم الأماكن داخل الأسوار: مبنى 
مجلس الوكلاء ،دار النزهة، دار الكتب( اندرون) كشك بغداد، كشك قارا مصطفى باشا ، كشك
المجيدية حديقة لالي باغجة سي،دار الحريم، وكذلك دائرة اتار الأمانات الإسلامية المقدسة التي
انشأها السلطان محمد الفاتح، حيث كان يقوم بإدارة شؤون البلاد من هذه الدائرة.
ومن أهم مقتنيات هذا القصر البردة النبوية.. فقد أمر السلطان أحمد الأول بوضع بردة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوق كرسي الحكم تيمناً وتبركاً وغادر السلطان محمود الثاني(1808 1839م) الغرفة الخاصة نهائياً وبقيت لحفظ الأمانات المقدسة. ومن أهم مايوجد بهذه الغرفة :
# موطيء قدم النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الأيمن على حجر مرمر ملون، وقد جلب من طرابلس وقدم هدية للسلطان عبدالحميد سنة 1847م.
محفظة الحجر الأسود وهي الإطار الخارجي للحجر الأسود من الذهب الخالص ووزنها 146الف جرام.
# جزء من باب الكعبة القديم جلب بعد تبديله بالباب الجديد سنة 1592م بأمر السلطان مراد الثالث.
# مزرابين للمطر من أعلى الكعبة أحدهما من الذهب والآخر من الفضة.
# كما تحوي الغرفة مفاتيح الكعبة المشرفة وقطعاً من سترة الكعبة الشريفة ويوجد أيضا محفظة ذهبية مرصعة بالأحجار الكريمة تضم شـعرة من لحية النبي الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وتضم الغرفة سيوف الخلفاء الراشدين أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهم جميعاً، وتوجد بها كذلك رسالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للمقوقس 
# ملك الأقباط. وقد استمر قصر طوب كابي قصراً للسلاطين العثمانيين حتى أ نتقل منه
# السلطان عبدالحميد الثاني إلى قصر يلدز ويعني ( النجمة) ويقع قصر الطوب كابي على شاطيء القسم الأوروبي من أســـتاتنبول ويطل على بحر مرمرة ومضيق البسفور والقرن الذهبي وهو مجاور لمنطقة أثرية هامة تضم مسجد ايا صوفيا والسلطان أحمد.

5/ قصور دولما باغجة 

قصر فريد من نوعه وآية من آيات الفن المعماري البديع يقع في شمال القسم الأوروبي
من استانبول وشيد على أرض تم قذف ترابها وصخورها داخل المضيق لذا سمي (دولما) أي حشو أو مملوء ,و(باغجه) أي ( الحديقة المملوءة).. وشيد بامر السلطان عبد الحميد عام 1853م، وتحيطه أسوار من جهة اليابسة ولها مداخل ذات تصميم فني بديع, وبه غرف جلوس رئيسية تتوسطها ثريا وزنها 4500كجم ويحوي القصر أكثر من ثلاثين ثريا أخرى عدا الشمعدانات وجناح الرجال يضم أكثر من 100 غرفة.ويوجد في غرفة الجلوس باب يؤدي إلى شاطىء المضيق ويبلغ مجموع غرف القصر أكثر من 200غرفة وقد أقام في هذا القصر السلطان عبدالمجيد والسلطان عبدالعزيز والسلطان مراد الثالث والسلطان عبد المجيد الثاني والسلطان محمد رشاد ومات بهذا القصر مصطفى كمال اتاتورك عام 1938م

6/ متحف سانت ايرين :
كان متحف سانت ايرين اصلا كنيسة بناها القسطنطينيون في القرن الرابع واعاد جوستينيان ترميمها. 

7/ المتحف الحربي :
في المتحف الحربي تعرض الخيم التي استخدمها اعداء العثمانيين في الحملات. ومن المعروضات الاخرى اسلحة واعتدة تعود الى زمن العثمانيين. ويمكن سماع مهتار تاكيمي (فرقة الموسيقى الحربية للعثمانيين) وهي تعزف الموسيقى الحربية ايام العثمانيين بين الساعة الثالثة والساعة الرابعة من بعد الظهر. 
8/ متحف اتاتورك : 
هو المقر السابق لاتاتورك في شيشلي ويعرض مقتنياته الشخصية .
# مناطق الترفيه : 
1/ ملاهي : تاتيليا TATILYA :
تتميز هذه الملاهي أنها في مكان مغلق مسقوف كبير ومكيف ويوجد فيه جميع الخدمات – يستغرق الوقت للوصول إليها أقل ما الساعة بالسيارة من وسط استنبول . 
وهي مكان لجميع الأعمار يستمتع فيه الأطفال والكبار والعرسان . يوجد فيها أكثر من 16 لعبة كبيرة وصغيرة هذا غير الألعاب الكترونية . انظر خريطة الألعاب في الصورة المرفقة . يوجد بها مطاعم وكفتريا ومسرح للأطفال ومصلى للصلاة عبارة عن غرفة بها مصلى للرجال ومصلى للنساء - وطبعا دورات مياه .
أما عن أسعار تذاكر الدخول إلى مدينة الملاهي فهي متباينة حسب الرغبة وهي كالتالي :
تذكرة دخول فقط = 5 مليون ليرة +( يمكن ركوب أي لعبة كبيرة لمرة واحدة فقط ) . تذكرة الدخول Super Fun = 30 مليون للفرد الواحد وهي تمكنك من اللعب في كل الألعاب طول اليوم بدون حد ( ماعدا الألعاب الإلكترونية فهي تحتاج إلى شراء عملة من الداخل ) . وطبعا هذا خيار ممتاز للأطفال . طبعا يوجد أسعار لكل لعبة تتراوح أسعارها من 3 إلى 1 مليون ليرة لمن أراد ان يركب ألعاب مخصصة فقط . 
التذكرة عبارة عن إسوارة ورقية يتم لبسها في اليد ويتم الدخول بها واللعب بها بواسطة كود موجود عليها يتم تمريره على آلة عند كل لعبة . يعني إذا فقدت الاسوارة لا تستطيع اللعب بأي لعبة . المدينة تغلق كل يوم اثنين للنظافة والصيانة ويجب الانتباه لذلك قبل أن تضرب المشوار . الملاهي تفتح من الساعة 9 صباحا حتى 9 مساء وقد يختلف الأوقات قليلا حسب شهور السنة على ما أظن المدينة يوجد بها خضرة تفتح النفس وشلالات جميلة اتمنى قضاء اجمل الاوقات فيها .






























# الطبيعة والشلالات :

1/ شلال مانافجات:
وهو أكثر الشلالات المعروفة في تركيا ، ويوجد بجانبه حدائق الشاي والمطاعم المظللة ممايجعلها واحة للراحة والإستمتاع ، وبإمكانك القيام بنزهة فيه باستخدام القارب لتتعرف أكثر على هذه المنطقةالمدهشة .

2/ أرض البحيرات :
وهي موقع مثالي للإسترخاء والإستجمام على الشواطئ الرملية أو في المقاهي أو في المطاعم أوالفنادق المنتشرة على جنبيها.

# أفضل المناطق للسكن : 
1/ تقسيم : ففيها الفنادق والاسواق والحياة لا تهدأ .
2/ ترابيا : جوها رائع لكنها منعزله وقليلة الفنادق .
3/ كريج بورنو : بين ترابيا وتقسيم ... منطقة هادئة وتلقى فيه عرب لكن اقل من ترابيا

## معلومات متنوعة :

# الصرافة :
محلات الصرف هناك اسمها ( دوفيز ) وتوجد شاشه الكترونيه في كل محل تبين سعر الصرف معظم العملات مقابل الليره التركيه والتي تساوي1500000 ليره مقابل الدولار والسعر يتغير بأستمرار.
# الاسعار التي على البضائع او التي يقولون لك ليست اخر المطاف ويمكنك التفاوض معهم وحذف نصف السعر
# الحمامات التركيه الشهيره سعرها 15 دولار مع المساج في افضل حمام في اسطنبول
# أفضل الشوارع : تقسيم : شارع الإستقلال 
# وسائل النقل : يعتبر الباص أرخص طرق المواصلات وعلى الطرف الاوروبي تسير خطوط الباصات الرئيسية من ساحات TAKSIM و BESIKTAS و AK SARAY وعلى الطرف الاسيوي هناك رحلات تقوم من USKUDAR و KADIKOY و BOSTANCI ويتم شراء تذاكر الباصات من أكشاك خاصة قبل ركوب الباص ، وهناك ايضا رحلات منتظمة بالباص كل نصف ساعة بين مطار اتاتورك SISHANE
هناك أيضا الدلموش وهي ايضا وسيلة نقل عملية ورخيصة ، لا سيما عند مقارنتها بالتاكسي ، يدفع كل راكب في الدلموش الاجرة بحسب المسافة التي يقطعها ، وتحدد البلدية هذه الاجرة ، وتتوزع محطات الدلموش الرئيسية في TAKSIM ، وجزر اسطنبول و YALOVA
هناك أيضا خدمات الباص البحري بين اوروبا وآسيا ، فعلي الطرف الاوروبي ، تنتقل القطارات المحلية بين محطة SIRKECI وضواحي ATAKOY و FLORYA ( منطقة تخييم ) وعلى الطرف الاسيوي وتنتقل هذه الباصات بين محطة HAYDARPASA والضواحي .



برنامج مقترح للرحلة : عشرة أيام / تسعة ليالي 

2ليلتين : إستنبول :

اليوم الأول: الوصول ثم الراحة من عناء السفر مع إمكانية الخروج لتناول وجبة عشاء في أحد المطاعم التركية المعروفة في منطقة التقسيم /شارع الإستقلال .

اليوم الثاني: رحلة يوم كامل إلى المتاحف الإسلامية ومنطقة المدينة القديمة) قصر توبكابي , متحف آيا صوفيا , جامع السلطان أحمد أو الجامع الأزرق , السوق المسقف )

االيوم الثالث : ركوب العبارة والتوجه إلى مدينة يلوى(حوالي ساعة سفر) , الإقامة في فندق : Elegance Resort 4* . ( أفضل فندق موجود هناك)

اليوم الرابع: التوجه لقضاء يوم كامل في منطقة تيرمال حيث الحمامات المعدنية الحارة في وسط الجبال الخضراء مع تناول الغداء هناك ثم العودة , مساءا ممكن التنزه في مدينة يلوى الصغيرة أو عمل بعض التسوق .

اليوم الخامس : التوجه إلى مدينة بورصة الخضراء , العاصمة العثمانية الأولى والإقامة في أحد الفنادق التالية المقترحة والمتبة حسب الأفضلية :
Almira Hotel 5stars
Celik Palas Hotel 5 Stars
4stars Hotels :

Buyuk Yildiz 
Kervansaray
Holiday Inn 

اليوم السادس :رحلة يوم كامل تتطلع فيها بواسطة التلفريك الى جبل الأولوداغ مع تناول وجبة غداء مشاوي هناك (تشوي بنفسك) والتمتع بالجو البارد والطبيعة الخلابة .
اليوم السادس : رحلة يوم كامل إلى منطقة الشلالات الضغيرة وحديقة الحيوانات مع إمكانية التسوق في أكبر المجمعات التجارية في المدينة , بالإضافة الى زيارة سوق الحرير القديم .

اليوم السابع : رحلة العودة إلى إستنبول .

اليوم الثامن : رحلى إلى جزر الأميرات , مع رطوب الحنطور هناك وتناول وجبة غداء سمك وما شابه في أشهر مطاعم السمك المعروفة هناك .

اليوم التاسع : يوم حر للتسوق , أو القيام برحاة بالقارب في مضيق البوسفور , مع زيارة تل العرايس الموجود في الطرف الآسيوي وزيارة السوق المصري وووو......

اليوم العاشر: التوجه بلادك .




الفنادق التي أقترحها عليك في مدينة إستنبول : هي أربع نجوم كالتالي وكلها في مركز البلد /التقسيم :
Marble Hotel 
Seminal Hotel
Lion Hotel Or Golden Age 1 Or Crystal Hotel
Keban Hotel 
La Martine Hotel 
Nippon Hotel











[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
إاليكم بعض الطرق المؤدية الى اسطنبول وبورصة واهم المحطات التي يمكن التوقف فيها والمسافة بين كل مدينة ... :


 

أولا 
هناك ثلاثة طرق ممكن ان نسلكها للوصول من أنطاكيا الى اسطنبول
وهي كالتالي 

1- أنطاكيا -- أدنا ---اكساري --- انقره-- بولو -- استانبول
2- أنطاكيا -- أدنا -- كونية -- افيون --اسكي شهر -- بورصه -- يلوى -- استانبول 
3- أنطاكيا -- أدنا -- مرسين -- انطاليا -- موقلا -- ايدن -- ازمير -- بورصه

نبدأ بالطريق الاول
من كسب الى يايلا داغ 5 كيلو وهي قرية صغيرة من خلالها تتعرف مباشرتا على الطبيعة الجغرافية والسكانية لتركيا ومن ثم الى انطاكيا 35 كم تقريبا وتتجول هناك في اسواق انطاكيا وهي مدينة كبيرة مرتفعة تطل على شواطيئ اسكندرونة من فوق سفوح الجبال يمكن للزائر مشاهدة الشلالات من اول مرة بعدما حرم من مشاهدتها في سوريا عن طريق شلالات حربيات

من انطاكيا الى اسكندرونه المسافة تقريبا 50 كم 
وتشتهر اسكندرونه باسمها العريق وتاريخها ومبانيها القديمة بالاضافة الى اسواقها الشعبية والحديثة وشواطئها الدافئة الجميلة 
ثم الى ادنا ( اضنه ) 135 كم
وهي عاصمة الجنوب التركي يتوسطها نهر سيهان الجميل واللعريض والذي يخيل لك عند مشاهدته للمرة الاولى انك على ساحل بحر كبير وهي مدينة كبيرة فيها مطار دولي شهير
اسواقها مناجمل اسواق تركيا واخص سوق البلد الذي يتوسط المدينة فيها اسواق تصل الى 12 طابق كل طابق يختص بنوع من البضائع تشتهر ايضا بغاباتها الجميلة وفواكهها الشهي في موسم الصيف
يعيبها الحر قليلا حيث تصل درجة الحرارة في اغسطس الى 37 درجة 

الى اكساري 235 كم
مدينة صغيرة وجميلة تستحق البقاء لمدة ساعتين للراحة والغداء

ثم الى انقرة ( 200كم )
العاصمة السياسية لتركيا
لايوجد فيها سياحة بدرجة كبيرة ولكن المدينة متقدمة ومتطورة وعالمية 

ثم الى بولو ( 160 كم )
وتعتبر بولو من اجمل المناطق التركية والسياح يقصدونها من كل البلاد
وبمتابعة تقارير الاخوة سيتعرف القراء على الكثير عنها

ثم الى اسطنبول ( 200كم )
لا تعليق....................


[/align]**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

هدوء عاصف 
مشكور على هذه الفكرة الرائعة و المجهود الذي يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير 
تعريف مميز لـ الجمهورية التركية .. معلومات قيمة وملف شامل 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه 
دمت ودام مداد عطائك

----------


## (dodo)

بالفعل روعة الطبيعة في تركيا مشكور هدوء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تركيا رائعة بكل ما فيها وصدقا  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

*مممممم الله يعطيك العافية يا هدوووء كفيـــت ووفــــيت والله
تركيا بلد جميل جدا ...انشالله بنزورها بيوم من الايام*

----------


## Kasmoo

واو على الجمال واو على الطبيعة واو على المناطق الخلابة

      يسلموا anoucha على الموضوع الرائع

----------

